# Official Klipsch Owners Thread



## tommyboy1587

Well, I didn't see one yet, and didn't see a Manufacturers section on here, so I figured I'd start a Klipsch owners thread. I own F2's, C2 center, and S1 surrounds. I have a Sub 12, and a RW10 for the lows! I also have a pair of B2's for rear surrounds, but my current house does not have enough room for 7.2, so......... what about you?


----------



## KalaniP

I have a pair of RF-35's for mains, and an RC-35 center. VERY happy with them. The rest of my gear is Polk, but I'm currently investigating options for moving to an all-Klipsch setup. (and an SVS sub, most likely)


----------



## sqall12001

Quintet SL's and love them

-Nick


----------



## Ricci

4 Epic CF-4's and 1 KV-4 center speaker. See my avatar pic. It's a close up of one of the CF4's with dual SDX15 subwoofers next to it.


----------



## robertcharles123

In my living room, I have 2 1992 khorns, 4 kg2.5, 1 rc35, 1 kv3, 2 rs35. The khorns are phenomenal for virtually any program music. I absolutley adore the sound of these speakers. 

Good luck to all,

Robert


----------



## DrWho

Chorus II and Heresy I.

Maybe one of these days I'll land me a pair of Jubilee mains...


----------



## prerich

Three Heresy 1's in my front speaker array.


----------



## Guest

I have a pair of RF-35's for mains and i am very happy with them.


----------



## Natas

I'm running Klipsch speakers and couldn't be happier!! 

Mains: Forte II's 
Center: KG 1.2 (x2) 
Surrounds: KG 1's 
Sub: SW-12 

A Klipsch Academy is def. on the "to buy" list. But, as it sets now it sounds awesome!!

I think I'm a customer for life now! :devil::T


----------



## BrianAbington

I just bought home a pair of KG 4.2s

Would like to get a 5.2s for the front...I've also thought about finding a damaged 5.2 and rebuilding it horizontaly for a center channel.


----------



## EarleD

SQCherokee

I use 5.2's for mains and surrounds with a 4.2 as a center. Sounds great. 
Nice to see another classic KG fan out there.

Earle


----------



## risky

i'm using rf83's rc64 rs62's and rsw12.


----------



## jdeanmc

ive got Rf-3II's
Rc-3II
Cdt-5800 for surrounds
Love 'em.
I will say i have a problem getting the front's toed in just right to get the "sweet spot" right for 2 channel audio but i do love the speakers,sound great


----------



## snow99dohc

My modest setup

Mains Icon VB-15x2
Center Icon VC-25
Surround Synergy III B-2x2
Sub Synergy Sub 10

Very pleased with the way it sounds.:bigsmile:


----------



## NimaBeamer

Hello,

my setup:

Epic CF-3 Front
2 KW-120 Subwoofers at each side
KLF C7 as center
KG 4.5 as rears

Nima :bigsmile:


----------



## minuccims

HT/Music setup:

RF-52, RC-52, RB-5 (rear surrounds), and SVS PC12-NSD subwoofer. The RB-5s were my original fronts. I set the RF-52s to small on my AVR so both LFE and under 80Hz goes to the PC12-NSD. To my ears, the RF-52 mid/upper bass sounds much more crisp configured this way. I'm wondering how others have setup their systems.


----------



## Kain

Hello fellow Klipschers! 

I have the RF-7s as mains, RC-7 as center, and RS-7s and surrounds. No subwoofer as of yet but I'm working on it. Either the SVS PB13-Ultra or the JL Audio Fathom f113 should seal the deal.


----------



## alanbmx

Hello 

My setup is:

RF-7 mains (just purchaced used, replaced RB-5ll)
KSW-12 Subwoofer
RC-3ll Center (looking to upgrade to RC-7)
4 RS-3ll surounds
Could not be more happy with the RF-7's they look like the day they were bought, drove 130 miles to pick them up (called in sick at work)


----------



## rcarlton

I have one or two Klipsch speakers laying around.


----------



## Zen Traveler

Hi Gang...It's always fun looking at Mr. Carlton's collection. 

I have RF-7s/RC-7/RF-3s/RS-7s/RB-75s and RSW-12 up front with an RSW 15 behind me and have enjoyed this system for almost 7 years. 

In the Bedroom we have RB-75s/RC-7/RS-3s with a Phase Audio sub. I also have a Workout room with Klipsch KLF 20s/KLF-C7/RS-3s and KSW 12 subwoofer. All of my Home Theaters are driven with Denon AVRs which I have been extremely happy with. :yay2:


----------



## gnatnoop

I have owned Heresy II's, why i sold them I'll never know.

I'm considering Khorns for a seperate listening room. The room is 14' wide by 12' 6" deep and 9' ceilings.

What do you think, is this too much speaker for this size room?


----------



## gnatnoop

I'm a Klipsch owner again (after a lapse of 25 years).

Just had Khorns delivered last week, driving with a Jolida integrated. Pulling out all the CD's again!


----------



## Candoo

I own a pair of B3's now it's not much i'd call the classic klipsch but they sound nice to me. I use them as rear surrounds in my HT.

they are a warm and clear sounding pair of bookshelf speakers for thoes not famuliar with them. I have enjoyed them greatly and look forward to trying other speaker lines fomr klipsch

thank you for reading my post.


----------



## tomscave

I currently use: B3 fronts, C3 center, Quintet III's (x4 surrounds), Sub-12 (modified). They are nice sounding speakers, but I will be upgrading in the near future and I'll most likely stay with Klipsch.


----------



## kfalls

I've have Klipsch speakers since the mid 80s. I started with a pair of KG4's then added another pair for Dolby surround, then eventually a pair of Kg2 for a 5.1 system with three Kg4 up front and the Kg2 in the rear.

I updated the surrounds to RS-3 front and rear (Yamaha RX-V2095 had front effects channels). I later added a KV3 center and regrettably sold one pair of Kg4s. I purchased an SW8 sub for upper bass and added a custom-made ACI Saturn compound 2-12" subwoofer.

I'm currently running the 7.1 Klipsch system using the Kg4s as mains, the KV3 as center (occasionally changing it out to a KLF-C7 when the mood hits me), RS-3 front effects and rear surrounds, SW8 sub for upper LF and ACI Saturn compound subwoofer for lowest freq. I have no intention of ever selling the Klipsch'.


----------



## Zen Traveler

kfalls said:


> ...I'm currently running the 7.1 Klipsch system using the Kg4s as mains, the KV3 as center (occasionally changing it out to a KLF-C7 when the mood hits me), ... I have no intention of ever selling the Klipsch'.


Hey kfalls, I am curious in what situation you would change center channels....Inquiring minds would like to know. ;-) Nice setup btw. :clap:


----------



## kfalls

I had purchased the KLF-C7 because I thought it would be a better match for the Kg4's 8" woofers. Although it does have better bass than the KV3, it wasn't as coheisive. It sounded as though the sound was going over my head no matter how I tilted it. I use it when I watch very dynamic movies and DTS sounds better with it than DD. Also I have it, so feel bad letting it go to waste, so I use it occasionally. I believe it's a better match with one of their other lines. The KV3 has been the best I've found to mate with the Kg4s.


----------



## Zen Traveler

kfalls said:


> ... Also I have it, so feel bad letting it go to waste, so I use it occasionally. I believe it's a better match with one of their other lines. The KV3 has been the best I've found to mate with the Kg4s.


Thanks for the explanation and I understand about it hard to get rid of speakers after receiving a good deal...I have several myself. ;-) 

Fwiw, the KLF C-7 is an excellent center channel and was voice matched to the KLF-30s and 20s (which are 3-way speakers) and _definitely_ aren't considered a "lower line." I have mine paired with KLF-20s along with RS-3s and a KSW 15 (being powered by a Denon AVR 3803) in my W/O room and that system_* ROCKS*_ when I am working out. :boxer:


----------



## kfalls

I made no implication the C7 was from a "lower line" only a different line. It just wasn't a good fit in my system. I've heard both the KLF20 and 30s and believe them to be excellent and dynamic speakers. It's no surprise they "ROCK". I just have more of a taste for the Kgs, but I'm not sure what line they're from. I've heard the Fortes, Quartet and Chorus' from the same line and enjoy them. 

I've also heard a lot of good reviews about the Hereseys, but I find them too bass-shy. It's just my preference. Klipsch is one of my favorite speaker manufacturers, but I haven't always agreed with the path some of their more recent lines have taken. They used to be a very good value, but their prices have continued to climb over the past five years or so. They're not the value they used to be.


----------



## epereira

My setup:

3 Klipsch THX Ultra2 KL-650 (LCR)
2 Klipsch THX Ultra2 KL-525 (rears)
2 Klipsch THX Ultra2 KS-525 (surrounds)

And of course 3 subwoofers, a Marantz AV and amp, and a Neptune Equalizer to make them sound awesome!

Life is good :yay:


----------



## Zen Traveler

kfalls said:


> I made no implication the C7 was from a "lower line" only a different line...


I apologize....I misread your original post. :newspaper:


----------



## superaaaaa

Currently own the Quintet 111's.

Originally came with an entry level yamaha amp, which I have since replaced with a Pioneer LX50. Was quite happy with the improvement.

However, I have come down with a bad case of upgraditis, for which there is only one cure.

I am currently looking at purchasing the RF82 and RC62.

I would ideally like to get the RF63 or 83, but they are retailing for 4.5 and 6.5K a pair respectively in Australia :crying:


----------



## Zen Traveler

Welcome to the Forum Superaaaaa. 

Fwiw, I would also consider looking for a pair of used RF-7s and RC-7 if you want a _sweet_ front array....Klipsch reintroduced the RF-7s last month for $2200 a pair int the US and if you can find them for half of that in the used market, it really would be a tremendous bang-for-your buck, imo. :T


----------



## superaaaaa

Thanks Zen.

Are the RF-7 better than the RF-82/3?

I understand they were quite a popular speaker, which is why Klipsch re-released them.


----------



## Zen Traveler

superaaaaa said:


> Thanks Zen.
> 
> Are the RF-7 better than the RF-82/3?


Yes! :yes:


----------



## Uniquetreatone

Started : Quintet III and Sub-10
Then : F3,C2 and S1x4
Now : RF83,RC64,RS62 and F3 for rears.
I have to get another sub(either a submersive or svs for now) later. My wife told me another speaker better not cross the front door in the next couple of months or she is going to kill me :foottap:. So I figure in a month or so I'll buy a sub and bring through the back basement door.LOL


----------



## minuccims

Zen Traveler said:


> Yes! :yes:


RF-7s are on my wish list!


----------



## the colors

Just bought a Klipsch HD Theatre 5.1 series 1000 and it sounds great for my first ever set up.


----------



## Endesereth

i own 2 xf-48's 2 kg 4.5 an rc3-II and a ksw 10


----------



## dmillerc5

I just started building my HT. 

I picked up a 3rd LaScala (for my center channel) a few weeks ago.

Mains: LaScalas
Center: LaScala
Rear: Heresys

I just love the heritage series. ;-)


----------



## DC12VOLT

I found a KV-2 center channel for a great price and it was definitely what my setup needed. Great speaker for what I paid.


----------



## yamahaSHO

Howdy! Long time lurker... first post so I figured I would join this thread and list what I have. I grew up on Klipsch and really like them. My dad bought a set of LaScala's in '83 and still has them and still look new. 

Here's my stash:

Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH
Outlaw 2200 3x (LCR) 
Klipsch RF-62 x2
Klipsch RC-62
Klipsch RS-52 x2
Klipsch RB-51 x2
Klipsch RW-12d x2 (1 is missing from the picture - Both purchased at cost, so it was worth the money)

http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/3398/1141/33493070216_large.jpg


----------



## CT_Wiebe

I'm gravitating towards having an "almost all" Klipsch system. I say almost, because I can't really replace my main R/L speakers. They are vintage (pre-1980) JBL L96s that belong to my significant other. They are about the same size as the Heresy models. I was using some el-cheapo Radioshack Lineaum speakers for the center channel and surrounds. However, last year I bought a RC-62 to replace the weak RS center channel.

I will be retiring the other RS speakers when my Klipsch RS-62 surrounds arrive next week. I also bought a pair of RB-81s for my surround rear channels. So, except for my mains, I will be running a full Klipsch system. My RC-62 appears to be a good match for the L96s, so that part worked out great.

BTW, my sub-woofer is a vintage 1987 Velodyne ULD-15 (a 15" servo-controlled, down-firing, sub). I bought one of the first ones made. It was a demo model from the first Velodyne dealer in the San Francisco bay area, here in San Jose. That sub is still cranking out the low bass notes. If that ever gives up, I will likely replace it with a Rythmik D15SE (or equivalent), which has similar sonic performance but digs significantly deeper.


----------



## Coytee

Been poking around here and seems to enter the blueray sweepstakes I gotta get my post count up!

Older thread but since it popped its head up, I'll put my 2 cents in.

I guess I qualify as an Official Klipsch owner. I was 18 years old and walked into my local HF shop. There were a couple of pretty cool guys working there. I remember the name of the manager, Jeff. My buddy & I roamed around, listening to the various things they had. We stumbled into a back room that I would have thought was a storage room.... as it had a bunch of speakers lined up agasint the walls. I later found out it was their speaker demo room! DUH!!!

I saw these huge BEAUTIFUL speakers back in the corner and asked what they were. Seems they were something called "Klipschorns" and were fully horn loaded and all those details. Being someone a curious type and LOVED to take things apart to see how they worked, I was a bit confused and enamored at the same time trying to figure out just how the sound got out of the bottom part. I could see the mid/high horns through the fabric however, with no woofer pointed at me, I was totally dumbfounded as to how the bottom worked.

Then, Jeff turned them on and my jaw simply hit the floor. I had that moment that I'm sure we all had somewhere along our journey.

Given my age, working part time, heading off to college....I knew these were not the speakers for me at the time. I then pointed over to "those" and could I hear those speakers. I was pointing to a pair of what turned out to be LaScalas but truth be told, there were speakers all over the place.

Well, he turned "those" on and again, I was wowed by the sound. It was not as huge of sound as the Khorns produced and, for their size, I clearly remember thinking "wow...for a box that big, I would have thought they'd have more bass" 

About this time, I turned to talk to Jeff about something, music was still blaring but.... his face was beet red and he was having a slap-knee laughing moment.

Not knowing what was up, he finally turned the music down. Although I do not remember most of the conversation at this point, the upshot is, he suckered me. Sitting on top of the LaScalas were a pair of Heresy's. Seems he's done this before and perfected his technique and I.... totally bit & swallowed the bait.

He was playing the Heresy's when in fact, I thought he was playing the LaScalas. Now I understood why the bass was a bit anemic!

He turned the LaScalas on and WHOA baby..... listen to THAT!!!

Buying a pair of Heresy's never entered my mind. As my friend & I were leaving, I remember patting one of the LaScalas on the top and saying to my friend "one day", implying that one day I would own a pair.

Several months later, after several more visits to the store of course, I ordered a pair and at the age of 19, bought a pair of LaScalas in 1979.

They've been with me ever since and are today, setup for music in my basement.

Oh yeah.... my wife hates them, calling them "teenager speakers". My reaction to that? I bought a pair of Klipsch Jubilee's :devil:


----------



## StuBerger

Hey all...just wanted to stop in and show what I got....

Klipsch RF82's and a RC62 up front...
RS42's x 4 in rear...
HSU VTF2MKIII x'2 
Pioneer VSX92TXH
Pioneer BDP 51FD BluRay
Xbox360
Wii
Directv HR23-700

Love my Klipschs!


----------



## Spudrunner

Just ordered a Klipsch RC64 center and a pair of RB81 the other week.Should be receiving them this week end.Can't wait.These are not the first Klipsch i have owned.When i was 17 years old my father helped me purchase a set of LaScalas.I used them for my mobile DJ service.Not that they were real mobile or anything.Didn't know any better at the time and i bought the home version in black then we took them to a guy to get them carpeted and have handles put in the sides.So stupid when we are young.But man did they rock.No one elses system even came close to the sound quality as mine.Did cook a couple of woofers though from over heating them with a 720 watt per side QSC amp.Whoops.Got rid of all the gear when i was 20 to buy a Camaro.If i only new.


----------



## CT_Wiebe

Spudrunner -- I hope you ordered the older Reference IV units and not the newer (replacement) Reference IV, Version II, models (which they are now calling Reference II - confusing). Klipsch has changed the crossover networks in the Version II to crossover at lower frequencies.

The RB81 II has a 1400Hz crossover vs. 1800Hz in the older RB81 models. The Klipsch press release says that they hve changed the design, and they are maintaining the "Klipsch sound". I have to assume that they have changed the source that they are getting the drivers from (none of the Reference IV speakers were made in Hope, AR, with the exception of the RF83's, and maybe the RC64). AFIK, none of the new Ref II models are made in the US.

What's worse, is that the center channels (RC64 II, RC62 II, etc.) have gone from 2½ way to just a 2 way system, which is not as good a design (but cheaper to implement, and common to their competitors center channel speakers). My older RC62 had a 1150Hz/1650Hz crossovers (one woofer rolled off at 1150Hz and the other at 1650Hz to the mid-tweeter horn. The RC62 II has a single 1500Hz crossover. The RC64 II has a similar change in design.

When I discovered that they were changing the designs, I also discovered that some dealers were offering close-out discounts on the older Reference IV models. I quickly ordered a pair of RB81s and a pair of RS62s, for my surround channels (side and rear) last month (at a significant discount from the MSRP prices). I've had them for about 3 weeks, but haven't had a chance to install them yet.


----------



## Spudrunner

No i got the older series.That is some good info to know.I guess i am going to have to see if the store has some of the older surrounds as well then.No one ever makes things better just cheaper for them.


----------



## pioneerfreak

I'm thinking to invest in a pair of Klipsch Surround Bookshelf Speaker (RS42) for only 199.99 each on sale at futureshop until SEPT 30TH 2010. So what do you guys think?


----------



## Spudrunner

Here is a pic of my new Klipsch RB 81's and RC 64.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

HI ALL. WELL It DO LOOK IMPRESSIVE. :T Do you have a drop down screen for movie night? it just seems to me that with the AMOUNT of SOUND :sn: that is emanating from those wonderful artificial vocal cords. The picture seems to be... lacking but hey...


----------



## Jasonpctech

DC12VOLT said:


> I found a KV-2 center channel for a great price and it was definitely what my setup needed. Great speaker for what I paid.


I think the KV2 is a fine center for what its worth. Ebay listings have hovered in the $60 or less range. I own one but don't use it anymore.

BTW I've been a Klipsch fan since the 80's My first pair were the KG-4's I currently own Cornwall II's, Hersey I's, SS.5's & a KV2 center.
Planning a Hersey center soon. See my whole system in my bio.


----------



## pioneerfreak

I ended up getting the Klipsch Centre Channel Speaker RC52 I got a really good deal on it original price at futureshop 450 got is for 250. I haven't fired it up yet been working like mad this weekend, but I will post my opinion about the speaker very soon.


----------



## Jasonpctech

I will be looking forward to your review. That was a good price.
I'm a Pioneer fan too, VSX1020k in my rack currently. I hope this Klipsch thread becomes the new go to place.


----------



## CT_Wiebe

I'm surprised that there aren't more owners posting here. It's been almost 3 weeks since my last post, and there have been only 7 posts since then.

Jasonpctech -- Like you, I was hoping that there would be more activity on this thread. I guess there aren't that many Klipsch owners that are members of this Forum.

pioneerfreak -- Before I bought my RC-62, last year, I sent Klipsch an email inquiring about the difference between the RC-52 and the RC-62. The Klipsch tech/engineer, that responded, told me that there was very little difference between them except at higher volume levels. However, I wanted to stay with an 80Hz LFE crossover, so I decided to go with the RC-62, since it has a slightly lower bottom end (57Hz vs 67Hz for the RC-52).

Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to hook up my new RS-62s for the side surround channels yet. Before I connect the RB-81s as the rear surrounds, I'm going to hook them up, temporarily, as the front R/L mains for a quick test. Mainly out of curiosity, to see (hear) the difference between them and the JBLs.

Since both would fit in the cabinet space available (the RC-62 had a 1/2" to spare), I went ahead and ordered it. I have been happy with the way it worked out. I was apprehensive about the potential mismatch with my old JBL R/L speakers, but I did not have to worry, the match is more than acceptable, at least to my ears.


----------



## pioneerfreak

Jasonpctech That is a nice receiver great reviews on that one. 

CT Weib if the RC62 was within my budget I would have got that one but here is my review on the RC52. 

I'm running my RC52 on a Pioneer Elite VSX-21TXH receiver with conventional 16 gauge wires watching AVATAR through a Fat PS3 160GB system on a 46 inch Toshiba Regza LCD. The rest of my 5.1 surround system is not Klipsch just the centre channel right now. So I calibrated my speakers with the self calibration tool in my receiver put in AVATAR and away I go! WOW! is the word I could hear every single little branch crack, face rub and voice! I can hear proper dialogue! I adjusted the volume on my centre a bit more higher and I was astounded! With the results. The music sounded like there was a symphony in my living room. The voices/dialogue sounded natural and pure and not whiney with to much treble and not to low or muffled like with a cheap centre, there was a perfect mix of levels in the voices making them sound natural and pure with enough volume to hear the dialogue properly. 

Any complaints? The speaker is big! I had to put it on an extra small table in front of my tv

. After hooking this up I realised the importance of a good centre channel and if anyone has one of those home theatre in a box centres please throw that thing away, save your money and buy a quality centre. I'm going to be buying better wiring for my speakers soon and I'm saving up for a pair of Klipsch Surround Bookshelf Speaker RS42's in the near future.


----------



## Wheelhop

I just did a long overdue upgrade of all my speakers and decided to go Klipsch after much research (which included this thread). Got some good deals as Klipsch is updating there whole line up and there were great sales on this old stock.
RF-82 (700$ pair)
RC-52 (200$)
S-3 (230$ pair)
I also already had a KSW-12 sub.
Keep in mind those are Canadian prices. I'm very happy with the setup, it sounds way better than it did in the store. I've made all my own acoustical panels with info I've gathered on this site and others. No need to go out to the movies anymore!
Future upgrades include an SVS PC12-NSD 12-Inch Sub and I'll be looking to upgrade my Onkyo TX-SR303 probably with another Onkyo reciever, 608?


----------



## psg

Hi all,

Came over here for REW, but saw this thread. You might know me from the Klipsch forum and AVS. Greetings to all! Heritage owner here...


----------



## psg

Just scrolled back a little through the tread... Loved your story coytee! Mine is similar.

When I was 17, a friend and me wanted to start a mobile-disco just for fun and even earnings to buy more equipment. We did a contracted a first gig at a nearby elementary school (no pressure!) and rented out some Bose. Then another gig at a highschool in a gym where we thought we could use ordinary home speakers. We did a dry run the day of the gig and panicked! A friend of my brother's had huge speakers (don't even remember what they were) and they graciously loaned out his gear to us. After that near disaster, an older cousin who lives in another city was visiting, heard the story and told me he'd fix my problem by selling my his Klipsch La Scala. I went to the only store in town that sold them (more of a basement in a house) , walked into the showroom and saw the lineup with Klipschorns, La Scala, Cornwall and Heresy. I asked which ones were La Scala and that's when I got really excited! THAT'S what I was getting!

I also knew that day that I would some day own the beautiful Klipschorn; both models don't even look like speakers!
I still have the La Scala, using one as center speaker between a pair of... Klipschorns! :T


----------



## Fastslappy

Hi all ! well I'm here also ..
Similar story as was Coytee's 
But I fell for the Cornwalls.................... I was 19 also  Living in Alaska since then they have been with me always .
That was back in '77 still have them & my cousin's set from '78 
They now have gone into Mod Land ==> Crites CornScala's with a complete re-wrap of 3/4" Oak on all sides / backs. This really improved the bass response adding the extra thickness to the wall of the cabs .They also now are on 3" x 3" oak feet that bring them off the floor about 5".
now have a 7.2 HT system with the 4 CornScala's , 2 Hersey's that are modded into Bob Crites CS-1's (re-wraped here too in 3/4" oak) & a home made cabinet CS-1 center channel (double 3/4 oak there also) 
Bob Crites Custom crossovers,his woofers (the AL cast 15" & 12" ) , his tweets , Selenium horns & drivers in the CS-1's 
I added to the lower end with dual SVS PC12-NSD's sub's
The CornScala's do duty as left / right fronts ,with the other 2 as left / right surrounds 
the CS-1's are doing duty as left / right heights ...
all pushed with an Onkyo TX-NR807 ,input devices ==> Custom HTPC , Sony Blu-Ray , Direct TV, streaming home network & soon to be OTA also 
The display is a 60" Sharp LCD with a side monitor 21" lcd for when I multi-task :boxer: 

More than Happy with the Mods, all the drivers are new ,horns as well
The improvements with the Mods were:bigsmile: just Jaw dropping :whistling:
the wife well she is :rant: ! but :devil: i just smile & say they were here:nono:before you were :rofl::rofl2::rofl: !!


----------



## mjcmt

This is not my system but is a pretty impressive Klipsch array I've eyed a few time. I'm sure the owner would be impressed that I took notice of his lovely system. Though it may not be the most practical as set-up for a home theater, it is still quite a stunner for heritage Klipsch lovers. 3 of the 5 Belles are shown here in a stunning 5.1 Klipsch system.

http://cgim.audiogon.com/i/vs/s/f/1235527464.jpg


----------



## Jasonpctech

Yes that is a impressive setup clean looking and surely a theater sound experience with that front end. I'm envious.


----------



## chashint

I have had a Klipsch speaker system for about one year. I am running a 5.0 system which anchored with RF-83's
I was wondering if anyone else is running RF-83's without a subwoofer ?
If not which subwoofers are the other RF-83's owners are using.


----------



## Fastslappy

Many have said that the Klipsch subs are a little under whelmed for their price point unless you get the highest priced model .That said The best bang for your buck can be had with SVS PC12-NSD ,SVS PB12-NSD, & the Hsu line of subs come to mind as the best of the subs that will work great with your system .For these are subs that will be world class & hit a price point that is well below what the comparable Klipsch sub will give you.


----------



## Jasonpctech

*Re-voicing a Polk CS350-LS "Poor mans Academy"*

So, I have felt center channel challenged for awhile now. I own a Klipsch KV2, it's OK but just not the right fit between a pair of Cornwall's. I have been pineing after the Academy for some time watching Craigslist & eBay for the best deal at the best monetary moment with no luck at all. 
I have all this time owned a excellent Polk CS350-LS with 4, 4.5" butyl surrounded drivers and a 1" soft dome tweeter. The dome tweeter just didn't keep up with the Klipsch Heritage horn sound.

*So starts the Franken Polk center project!*
For the most part as center channels go the 350 is a fine and powerful ally with good specs, 10-250watts, 91db one watt one meter, 60hz-26khz range unmodified. Better yet and can be found used dirt cheap in the $60 to sub $100 range often.
When you shop quad driver centers currrent models get pretty rich, many exceed the $700 plus range with specs really close to the stock CS350LS. The cabinet on the polk is also really easy to place, (6.5h x 26w x 11d) and has a straight on flat and tilt up angled side as well.

My first re-voice idea was pulling the cool looking Trilaminate soft dome for the horn in the KV2. This was close but a bit too inefficient without re-evaluating the crossove, remember this is a poor mans (LAZY) concept. The next attempt was risky, find a new horn on the net,

I looked at used K77's and Crites but that was too rich for the budget. While hunting at Parts Express I found a few good choices but not many single driver, "round hole" options. I finally settled on the American Acoustic constant directivity baby cheek horn here,  http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=270-049 Power handling: 30 watts RMS/60 watts max * 95db @1watt (key factor) * Impedance: 8 ohms * Frequency response: 1,500-20,000 Hz, it's only $10.50 and not round but the dimensions were close I used closed cell foam tubing to seal the gap. It still barely fits behind the grill too.

Whats the verdict? You ask. Wow! the gamble paid off! My Lazy, cheap Franken Polk blends in perfectly I even swapped all the past tweeters for a listen and just kinda laughed at the relative success of the project. A mere ten "fitty" made my Polk more like a Academy or dare I say a mini RC-64!

Although I'm just over a week of listening I am confident and happy to say this is the center channel I have been dreaming about! So round up about $100 start your hunting and get that tweeter so you can get a full nights sleep again and really enjoy your movies.

I might add, don't try this at home kids because there is typically so much more to consider like proper crossovers and so on. I just got lucky and "prat" fell into a good combination to my ears.

*Next project, the amazing trashcan tube sub!* Ha, gotcha! Just kidding.


----------



## Fastslappy

Hey nice job !


----------



## Jasonpctech

I should mention I do have a pair of Heresy's and have used one as a center. Yes the Heresy is better but not by much to my ears plus the Franken Polk fits the existing spot perfectly, for now. The Cs1 crite project is nice I have seen Bob's projects and wish I could try them all but sadly money is tight and my re-purposed concept sounds nice for the investment. I won't replace it at this point till either I get a sweet deal on one of 3 single speakers Academy, Heresy or Cornwall. The dream is 100% Heritage plus a SVS powered Tube sub.


----------



## Fastslappy

Jasonpctech said:


> I should mention I do have a pair of Heresy's and have used one as a center. Yes the Heresy is better but not by much to my ears plus the Franken Polk fits the existing spot perfectly, for now. The Cs1 crite project is nice I have seen Bob's projects and wish I could try them all but sadly money is tight and my re-purposed concept sounds nice for the investment. I won't replace it at this point till either I get a sweet deal on one of 3 single speakers Academy, Heresy or Cornwall. The dream is 100% Heritage plus a SVS powered Tube sub.


 I know what you mean on tight money .. If had not done my mods & build the CS-1's as I did last year I would not be able to do that Now ! 
Just keep plugging on with what you have & in better days move up . I'm really happy with my system now & just by luck did I get them done before money got tight .
the CS-1 makes a Great center


----------



## nezff

hey there fastslappy


----------



## Fastslappy

nezff said:


> hey there fastslappy


Wuzzt uP


----------



## iskandam

Used to own a pair of Forte IIs, Chorus IIs, and Forte Is fully modded with Crites crossover, mid, and titanium tweeter. Now my HT consists of KSF-S5 dipoles, KLF-10s, and KLF-C7. I recently did the Crites crossover upgrades for the three KLFs and got the titanium diaphragms in there to boot. Got 200 hours on them and they're sounding fantastic!


----------



## Stitch

Anyone familiar with the ksf 10.5 series?


----------



## bucky925

(3) Klipsch R-3650W In-Wall Speakers; Front Left, Right, and Center 
(2) Klipsch R-2650C Series In-Ceiling Speakers (surround sound) 
(2) Klipsch R-2650C Series In-Ceiling Speakers (surround side)
(2) Klipsch RPW10 Subwoofers; 420 watts each; located on sides of TV


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

:neener: :neener: :neener: :neener: FASTSLAPPY !! i was updating my usercp, then bouncing around an here you are. a how do you post pics??? when i try it gives me another window :MyPhotos
Click an image to insert it into your message. :BUT I GOT NO IMAGE THERE. BUT on laptop.
Category
Album
Not Available :> at http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/selector.php?e=vB_Editor_001


----------



## Jasonpctech

Reply, Go advanced, look for Lil paperclip then upload attachments click on paper clip again for use of picture






Ta DA!onder:


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

yea almost did it; but gotta resize. there just a little to big.


----------



## Jasonpctech

ILOVEMYHDTV said:


> yea almost did it; but gotta resize. there just a little to big.


Google photos via Picasa is a lifesaver. free too.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

Jasonpctech said:


> Google photos via Picasa is a lifesaver. free too.


 yup what a small world, that's what i am using, but can not find how to button.:hissyfit: any ideas.?


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

https://picasaweb.google.com/clevei...authkey=Gv1sRgCOTPyt6Nt63U_AE&feat=directlink


----------



## Jasonpctech

edit out the "s" in https you dont need it.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV




----------



## Fastslappy

my eyes are Open but I don't see anything ...:rofl2::neener::rofl::joke::scratchhead:


----------



## Fastslappy

bucky925 said:


> (3) Klipsch R-3650W In-Wall Speakers; Front Left, Right, and Center
> (2) Klipsch R-2650C Series In-Ceiling Speakers (surround sound)
> (2) Klipsch R-2650C Series In-Ceiling Speakers (surround side)
> (2) Klipsch RPW10 Subwoofers; 420 watts each; located on sides of TV


 i know You posted months ago But how are those speakers working out for you ?? Someone was asking me about them & I'm not really familiar:scratch: with the in-walls


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

not much happening here.? i guess we are all enjoying are toys. PSN is up; gonna get to another major save for GoW 3 then switch to KZ3. ENJOY THE RAIN. OOOH yea the temp is going to be around 45 the high.


----------



## Rippyman

On order.

Two - http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/rf-7-ii-overview/

One - http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/rc-64-ii-overview/

Two - http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/rs-62-ii-overview/

Two - http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/cdt-5650-c-overview/

I'm planning on starting a dedicated thread on my HT build. I'm actually doing two, but the Klipsch setup will be the dedicated theater room.


----------



## Jasonpctech

I'll be watching! Have fun.


----------



## Rippyman

Jasonpctech said:


> I'll be watching! Have fun.


Thread started 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...y-klipsch-reference-series-home-new-post.html


----------



## chashint

chashint said:


> I have had a Klipsch speaker system for about one year. I am running a 5.0 system which anchored with RF-83's
> I was wondering if anyone else is running RF-83's without a subwoofer ?
> If not which subwoofers are the other RF-83's owners are using.


Finally quit gnashing my teeth, wringing my hands, and staring at specs until my eyes dried out....
Outlaw LFM1-EX supposed to be on the doorstep tomorrow.
Hopefully it will be one of those WOW additions to the system.


----------



## CHASLS2

I have the cherry RF7's, the RC7 and RS7's for my bedroom. Just added a sub today. I will say the sub sure adds spice when it comes to movies like War of the worlds. I should have had a sub from the get go. The RF7's did a good job without a sub, but the sub just adds so much more.


----------



## chashint

My reaction to the new sub is ...
 :R  :R  :R :R  :R  :R  :R  :R  :R  :R  :R  :R  :R 
:T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T :T
I should have had one all along too.


----------



## Rippyman

My Klipsch Reference 7.2 system.:R


----------



## KalaniP

Nice, Rippyman... and nice pics! But where are the last 2? You've only shown 5.2 in these photos... need a shot of the back wall as well, I'm guessing?


----------



## Rippyman

KalaniP said:


> Nice, Rippyman... and nice pics! But where are the last 2? You've only shown 5.2 in these photos... need a shot of the back wall as well, I'm guessing?


Look carefully at the top left corner of this photo, you can see one of the two rear surrounds. They are in-ceiling speakers.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

WWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWOOWOWOW !! THEY look like their ready for action. Now gotta get one of those NEW epson projectors. And a nice size screen. So the pic will match the speakers size. But you need some more color... like something in the tone with the copper cones.. you what i mean. Maybe some sound treatments here an there.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

you know what; If you look at KLIPSCH speakers. Especially this set up you can see; CAN'T YOU? the speakers looks like they want to be played RREEALLLLY LOUD !!.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

AN ONE MORE THING.. I see no external amp. got one hiding somewhere? You need to click on tab EMOTIVA(up on top) an check on their amps. You gonna need a little more power than that MARANTZ can kick out. It is just my opinion. I can tell you this I got a XPA5 on my older RB82's RC62 an RB81's. They seem to WAKE UP and produce more POWER, EMOTION and DETAIL.....:jump:


----------



## magic

^^^

Do you notice a quite background on the XPA5 amp. I read that it has a higher noise floor with the klipsch. Vs the UPA line. 
Thanks


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

If you mean the difference, between through 2 lines. Is that XPA's have a HIGHER  rms. I BELIEVE. But I do not experience some of the issues people are having. After calibration using from my AVR, an playing with settings after that. I am A EMO'ed..For me it absolutely clear, clean, detail apon detail. Look u know that spot in the STAR TREK '09. When that ship hits light speed. LIKE A GUN SHOT.....an yes I repeated it a couple of times....W O W!.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

if you mean; Noise floor

Any practical measurement will be subject to some form of noise or unwanted signal. In acoustics this may be background noise or in electronics there are often things like thermal noise, radiated noise or any other interfering signals. In a data acquisition measurement system the system itself will actually add noise to the signals it is measuring. The general rule of thumb is: the more electronics in the system the more noise imposed by the system.

In data acquisition and signal processing the noise floor is a measure of the summation of all the noise sources and unwanted signals generated within the entire data acquisition and signal processing system.

The noise floor limits the smallest measurement that can be taken with certainty since any measured amplitude cannot on average be less than the noise floor.

In summary, the noise floor is the level of background noise in a signal, or the level of noise introduced by the system, below which the signal that’s being captured cannot be isolated from the noise. WELL I CAN NOT HEAR IT. NOT A THING, well if it wasn't sent to it on purpose.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

THANK YOU : http://blog.prosig.com/2008/04/14/what-is-db-noise-floor-dynamic-range/


----------



## magic

Thanks I was referring to the background noise. Eg. When you have a quite scene in a movie you can hear a hiss in the background. 

Thanks it's good to hear that you don't hear it. As I was thinking of the xpa5 or picking up the upa2


----------



## KalaniP

magic said:


> Thanks I was referring to the background noise. Eg. When you have a quite scene in a movie you can hear a hiss in the background.
> 
> Thanks it's good to hear that you don't hear it. As I was thinking of the xpa5 or picking up the upa2


I've been thinking of the XPA3. XPA5 seems like unnecessary overkill, if you're using a decent receiver. Surround channels aren't that demanding, after all... it's the front three channels that need the most juice. (And the sub, but that's also a separate amp anyway)


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

HI ALL. U know when u take a bite of something that tastes RREEEAAALLLYY good. Well imagine RF 7's would sound with REAL DEDICATED POWER to them. Never mind the RC 64....it don't even have to EMOTIVA brand. But for best bang for the buck. An they got 30 day No question asked return.


----------



## chashint

His AVR is very nice and in that room he is not going to need external amplification.
http://www.hometheater.com/content/marantz-sr7005-av-receiver-ht-labs-measures 
If anyone wants external amps that is great, but with efficient speakers and at volume levels that will not damage your hearing something like his AVR will get the job done in fine style.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

wow. don't buy a amp don't buy a amp; NO ! buy one and enjoy. Hearing !! ??? if it TOO loud, turn it down. For me that to have the power; even if it is in reserve. It is better to have than have not. But it is his choice. An even though my ONK has the power to play my system for over 6 months. When i finally purchase and got it working. I WAS VERRYYY HAPPY. and IMPRESSED. The amp WOKE UP the speakers. If i know now, I have just went with components; or went with a AVR with particular software. But alwell it is what it is and it is great.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

so for a time there was a lot fair to harsh critics; on KLIPSCH BRAND. But for once this critic kinda hit it right. That one needs a low distortion amp to drive them. That junk put in will be junk put out. But i use EMOTIVA EPA 5, but for now:http://www.hometheater.com/content/klipsch-reference-rb-61-ii-speaker-system


----------



## magic

It was a nice review but he doesn't get into examples of low distortion amps or receivers that lean this way. 
He used a rotel 1550 but didn't indicate if it leaned that way either... He could have added more JMO.


----------



## chashint

magazine article said:


> Let me repeat my warning that to get the best out of these *highly revealing *speakers, you’ll *need low-distortion amplification* that tends to the *warm side*.
> Like Klipsches in general, *these speakers don’t need much power*, but they do need clean power.
> You also have to be the kind of now old-fashioned listener who’s willing to live in the sweet spot


Overall he said nice things but if you read between the lines its the same old song and dance when it comes to Klipsch reviews.
Highly revealing = harsh
Need low-distortion amplification that tends to the warm side = harsh
Willing to live in the sweet spot = only one place sounds good

I really do wish reviewers would think of the source material being the potential issue first instead of the amplifier or the speakers. There is a difference between being clear and well defined verses harsh and grating. If you hear things with one speaker that you don't hear with another maybe the other speaker just can't reproduce that sound. This has nothing to do with the amplifier.
Far too often I see the warm amplifier moniker tossed out to pair with "highly revealing" speakers. Amplifiers are neither warm or bright or revealing or muddy... if they are functioning correctly and not being over driven they are the same.
Klipsch has the reputation of being a highly directional speaker but I have found that the Klipsch horn provides one of the most forgiving soundstages, the 90x60 horn does provide focus but you don't have to be in the perfect position to hear the clarity and detail of the various instruments any more so than any other speaker.
The one thing he got right (if he had refrained from qualifying it) is the speakers are efficient and don't need a lot of power to produce a lot of sound.


----------



## sga2

magic said:


> Thanks I was referring to the background noise. Eg. When you have a quite scene in a movie you can hear a hiss in the background.
> 
> Thanks it's good to hear that you don't hear it. As I was thinking of the xpa5 or picking up the upa2


I have Klipsch Reference 7.0 (SVS subs picking up the 0.2). The front 3 are driven by Emotiva XPA3 and surrounds by Onkyo 3007. For first ~3 months I was driving all with the 3007. I love the XPA, but there is a noticeable hiss. I only hear it when there is nothing on the soundtrack, but it is definitely there and it doesn't matter if anything else is on or even connected. There is zero hiss (at least from the listening position) with the 3007.

But I do love having the power when I need it. 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## magic

sga2 said:


> I have Klipsch Reference 7.0 (SVS subs picking up the 0.2). The front 3 are driven by Emotiva XPA3 and surrounds by Onkyo 3007. For first ~3 months I was driving all with the 3007. I love the XPA, but there is a noticeable hiss. I only hear it when there is nothing on the soundtrack, but it is definitely there and it doesn't matter if anything else is on or even connected. There is zero hiss (at least from the listening position) with the 3007.
> 
> But I do love having the power when I need it.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


Thanks sga2,
I have the upa1's for the front I have had them for a while, when I posted my question it was because the upa2 are on sale and I was thinking of going the xpa5. 
I ended up calling emo and they recommended that I use the UP as they have a dead background with klipsch. I just haven't pulled the trigger yet.. I think it is because I have that I should have 200 watt mentality. Even thought it seems it isn't that clear cut. Maybe I'll just pick up more UPA1's as it looks like they are discontinuing the UPA line.


----------



## magic

chashint said:


> Overall he said nice things but if you read between the lines its the same old song and dance when it comes to Klipsch reviews.
> Highly revealing = harsh
> Need low-distortion amplification that tends to the warm side = harsh
> Willing to live in the sweet spot = only one place sounds good
> 
> I really do wish reviewers would think of the source material being the potential issue first instead of the amplifier or the speakers. There is a difference between being clear and well defined verses harsh and grating. If you hear things with one speaker that you don't hear with another maybe the other speaker just can't reproduce that sound. This has nothing to do with the amplifier.
> Far too often I see the warm amplifier moniker tossed out to pair with "highly revealing" speakers. Amplifiers are neither warm or bright or revealing or muddy... if they are functioning correctly and not being over driven they are the same.
> Klipsch has the reputation of being a highly directional speaker but I have found that the Klipsch horn provides one of the most forgiving soundstages, the 90x60 horn does provide focus but you don't have to be in the perfect position to hear the clarity and detail of the various instruments any more so than any other speaker.
> The one thing he got right (if he had refrained from qualifying it) is the speakers are efficient and don't need a lot of power to produce a lot of sound.


Yea I agree with what you said but, I wish their was a way for them to quantify a low distortion amp. I have heard klipsch with 35 watt tube amps that sounded great and, 600 watts that just were ehh-ok. Every one claims low distortion so looking at it how do you tell if it is a low distortion. And when he says warm is he referring to the preamplifier section.? 

He brings up more questions, I am glade that he is willing to bring them up though as opposed to brushing over them as I have seen in some others so you should give him credit. Eg from a review i read not on klipsch but a different system they lean slighty to the yang in my room. ( what does that even mean!!!)


----------



## chashint

That is interesting to hear the XPA3 has an audible hiss during quiet passages.
The only time you should hear any hiss is when the volume is turned up to the maximum level and there is no input signal... even then it should be just barely audible right next to the speaker.
If you are hearing hiss with the volume set to produce reference level, I would consider that unacceptable.
Anyone else out there with a XPA that hisses ??


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

hmmm; you got me thinking about that hiss your hearing. Now did you calibrate AVR with on board software. If so go to step to "if" hiss persist; go into menu an maybe play with db range. Give it a shot. Once I calibrated; I messed the db settings will keeping eq curve that AUDESSEY MULTI Q32. An a once to my liking; MANNN ! IS IT LOUD if I want it. An CLEAR !! . LIKE scary loud. but that is rarely the way I play it. I could put it a level that is comfortably louder than usual and the dynamics that movies have is amazing. But enjoy.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

http://www.hometheater.com/content/klipsch-reference-rb-61-ii-speaker-system


----------



## sga2

chashint said:


> That is interesting to hear the XPA3 has an audible hiss during quiet passages.
> The only time you should hear any hiss is when the volume is turned up to the maximum level and there is no input signal... even then it should be just barely audible right next to the speaker.
> If you are hearing hiss with the volume set to produce reference level, I would consider that unacceptable.
> Anyone else out there with a XPA that hisses ??


The XPA3 hiss is audible - and same level - regardless of AVR (calibrated with Audyssey MultiEq XT) volume level. Again, not very loud... but not dead, either.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

Well then i would have to recommend you contact them an explain to them what is going on. An if it is less than the 5 yr warranty; SEND IT BACK !. I just had a thought disconnect all inputs to amp; an listen? I mean just to see. Could it interference? noise bleeding into the system......


----------



## chashint

sga2 said:


> The XPA3 hiss is audible - and same level - regardless of AVR (calibrated with Audyssey MultiEq XT) volume level. Again, not very loud... but not dead, either.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


That is very unfortunate, it appears the unit is defective.
Hopefully Emotiva will fix it and you don't have to pay shipping charges on it.


----------



## soleful247

New member, here's my setup as of now. temporary of course. Just moved, and still settling in.



















EDIT:
Okay, so how do I post pictures? I posted the


----------



## soleful247

Okay, I get it. 5 posts.. :dontknow:


----------



## tesseract

So let's see! :gulp:


----------



## Fastslappy

Post up Bro !


----------



## soleful247

here are my LaScalas and KG 4.2.. I also purchased a pair of Heresys last week.. until I got jacked by my dad.

















and here they are now.. the raw birch heresy to match my dad's raw birch LS


----------



## vann_d

Cool! Now just move the fireplace to another wall...


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

NAWW!! make the mantle the center speaker!! now that would be cool. People look an then look again, then smile with glee. An put all your or at least some of your electronics inside the fireplace. Make some cosmetic hide the electronics doors that look like something........let your imagination goooooo......


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

*Re: Official Klipsch Owners Thread ..9.1 ..an no regrests*

:wave: HI ALL. an HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!:dancebanana: i figure on saying and remarking on how wonderfully and thankfully I am. About my KLIPSCH speakers;:hsd: I was watching that blu-ray SUPER 8; WOW! the scene when the train crashed............:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: pure,RAW,POWERFUL,DETAIL; and i didn't turn it down. just AWESOME ~~!


----------



## zieglj01

*Re: Official Klipsch Owners Thread ..9.1 ..an no regrests*

^^^^ The end result is for one to be happy, with what they own - Enjoy.


----------



## enthuz

I'm trying to plan my first HT setup using Klipsch speakers. Of the following, which are better...Reference Series or Icon W Series speakers?


----------



## nezff

Reference


----------



## zieglj01

enthuz said:


> I'm trying to plan my first HT setup using Klipsch speakers. Of the following, which are better...Reference Series or Icon W Series speakers?


That would be Reference


----------



## enthuz

Thank you. I'm planning my setup now. However I can't find the matched stands. Can someone please point me in the right direction? TIA


----------



## KalaniP

Well, I FINALLY got my TV Stand built and have my living room set up the way I wanted well enough to get a photo of the new setup, so I can _finally_ post a shot in this thread. I'll take more (including some shots showing the surround and back speakers) once I finish the stand (still need to add doors and a drawer), but meanwhile, here at last is a shot of my Klipsch system:

Klipsch Reference Series RF-35 Floorstanding Loudspeakers
Klipsch Reference Series RC-35 Center Channel
Klipsch RS-41 II Surround Speakers (Side, 7.1 config)
Klipsch RB-42 II Bookshelf Speakers (Back Speakers, 7.1 config)


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

NICE !! but i would move the lamps....


----------



## KalaniP

ILOVEMYHDTV said:


> NICE !! but i would move the lamps....


They're never on when watching TV, just for show (in the photo) or while entertaining (with the TV off).

:T


----------



## fax6202

Does anyone own the RB-81 II bookshelfs. Would love some feedback on those. Thanks.


----------



## chashint

fax6202 said:


> Does anyone own the RB-81 II bookshelfs. Would love some feedback on those. Thanks.


I don't own them but I have listened to them.
What are you wanting to know?


----------



## fax6202

I am pretty new when it comes to speakers. i wanted to use them in my 5.1 HT setup. Are there any red flags they have or a certain sub that sounds better, etc.


----------



## chashint

The RB81 is a nice speaker. 
Teamed with a RC62 and your front stage is set. 
I have RS41 surrounds and I am very pleased with them.
Any good sub will work just fine.
Newegg has had the RW12 on sale regularly for $300.
At that price it is hard to beat.
If you can budget $550 for the sub the Hsu VTF2-MK4 is a very good option.


----------



## fax6202

I was just looking at that sub. I saw on the back that there were two speaker connections, one for left and one for right. Not sure I understand that.


----------



## chashint

I started to answer before looking at this picture http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/prodImage/V2MK4/V2MK4-Amp-600.jpg and I am glad I looked (the Klipsch sub is the same http://mediacdn.shopatron.com/media/mfg/3579/media_document/live_1/RWRSWmanual.pdf?1288057256 ).
The high level input is very interesting on both of these subs and quite frankly I do not understand how it is supposed to work.

I understand how this works and this is what I expected to see http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/lfm1plus_gallery3.html where there are eight binding posts, left / right speaker in (4) and left / right speaker out (4) where this would be used in a stereo only setup with the speakers connected from the amp output to the sub and then from the sub to the speakers. The crossover in the sub would direct the bass to the sub and pass the higher frequencies on to the speakers.

It really does not matter though. Anyone using the sub for a home theater setup would not use the speaker terminals (high level inputs) anyway, you will use the low level input and connect it to the sub out on the AVR with a RCA plug.
The AVR will decode the surround sound from the program material and send the correct sound to each speaker and the subwoofer.


----------



## KalaniP

fax6202 said:


> I was just looking at that sub. I saw on the back that there were two speaker connections, one for left and one for right. Not sure I understand that.


Usually that's designed for older systems that don't have a dedicated sub output. You route the left/right amp output into the sub, and then go from the sub to the speakers. The sub then handles the crossover, handling the low freqs itself and passing the higher freqs to the speakers.

These days receivers have dedicated sub output channels, so that's what you want to use.


----------



## fax6202

which is just your standard speaker wire, right?


----------



## KalaniP

fax6202 said:


> which is just your standard speaker wire, right?


No, most subs use a digital coax cable with RCA connectors. (some very high end ones use balanced XLR cables) For short runs (under 10', IMO), any old RCA cables you have laying around are fine, if you don't want to pick up a digital coax cable, but they're not expensive especially at places like Monoprice.


----------



## hjones4841

I have been a Klipsch fan since the late 1960s and owner since 1972. Can't beat them for clarity of sound (especially midrange) and dynamics.

Current system is an A-DSX 11.2 setup consisting of a pair of 1978 Klipschorns in the rear corners of the HT, a pair of 1998 Klipschorns for front L/R, a 1998 Belle Klipsch for center, and three pairs of Heresy IIIs for side surrounds, front width, and front height.

I went thru two rounds of figuring out subwoofers that would match well to the horn bass sound of the K'horns. First was a Velodyne FSR-18 purchased in 1998. Great sound, but it would not keep up with the output from the K'horns. Three years ago I added Hsu Quad ULS-15s placed across the front wall of the HT; I kept the Velodyne and moved it to the rear of the room. The result is fantastic output with nice, tight transient response that matches the K'horn bass "sound" very well.

As we know, Klipsch speakers are highly efficient - do not need much power. However, I can vouch for the benefits of using good external amps. This spring I added 2 Emotiva XPA-5 and a UPA-1 amps driven by my Denon AVR-A100, now in preamp mode: 200WRMS for every channel. Serious overkill on system power, but the system's dynamics are simply fantastic.

So, that is my setup. I will not be parting with my Klipsch'es until I am put into a nursing home or pine box, 6 feet under


----------



## lcaillo

You have plenty of available materials to build that box from in those K-horns! :whistling:

What better way to be laid to rest for a Klipsch lover.

I started out in the industry working for a big Klipsch dealer in Baton Rouge in the late 1970's. We had some fun with those. Built quite a few systems with incredible dynamics with Crown and Klipsch back then.


----------



## hjones4841

I was introduced to Klipsch by a dealer in Starkville, MS, where I attended college (MS State.) My first Klipsch was a pair of Heresys from him in 1972, then the K'horns in 1978. List for the K'horns back then was $2400 per pair, but then 45 cent gas was expensive.


----------



## hdmiii

I grew up with Klipsch Heritage speakers. As a teenager I sold my dad on some K-horns and Lascalas. The Lascalas have been used maybe 12 hrs. per year since they were purchased 30 yrs ago. I may try to talk him in to letting me have them.onder:


----------



## Jetjones

I am on the hunt for some used La Scala's to use in a project that I am going to do. I want to find a used set of 3 La Scala's, for my L/C/R accross the front. I will be adding a K-402 horn to the top of each La Scala and will disable the mids and tweets in the La Scala's, as well as the crossovers. I will be running these "Active" as well. I am looking forward to this little project and will most definitely keep you guys updated. I probably won't start until mid August or so. In the mean time, if anyoine comes accross any used or "beater" La Scala's, then please pm me!


----------



## hjones4841

Jetjones said:


> I am on the hunt for some used La Scala's to use in a project that I am going to do. I want to find a used set of 3 La Scala's, for my L/C/R accross the front. I will be adding a K-402 horn to the top of each La Scala and will disable the mids and tweets in the La Scala's, as well as the crossovers. I will be running these "Active" as well. I am looking forward to this little project and will most definitely keep you guys updated. I probably won't start until mid August or so. In the mean time, if anyoine comes accross any used or "beater" La Scala's, then please pm me!


Have you checked the Klipsch forum classifieds?

http://forums.klipsch.com/forums/74.aspx


----------



## tboo72

hjones4841 said:


> Have you checked the Klipsch forum classifieds?
> 
> http://forums.klipsch.com/forums/74.aspx


Agreed. Klipsch's classifieds would be the best place to look.


----------



## inflatablemouse

Hi folks,

New to the forums, initially for REW but it so happens that I was also eying a set Klipsch speakers. It be interesting to see what you guys have to say.

I own a set of Magnepan 2.7/R hooked up to a Rotel RB 980 BX with a Denon 4306 receiver as pre-amp. The Denon also does the surround, center and SW so it only functions as pre-amp for the front speakers. The surround is Magnat Vector Needle 10, center is Needle 11, Sub is a Rel Q200E.

The Maggies need repair or a revision, loops are coming loose and one sounds audibly different than the other in the highs. I suspect the ribbon which could get expensive to replace.

Either way, the Magnat surround and center speakers are not that good I think. I can get a set Klipsch,
2x RF 35 Black
2x RS 25 Black Surroundspeakers
1x RC 25 Black Centerspeaker
1x RW 8 Black Subwoofer

Would the RF 35's be a reasonable replacement for the Maggies until I can repair them? I can store them and have them repaired when I get some more cash.

Will the surround/center be a worthy upgrade for the Magnats and match well with the rest of the set?

I doubt it, but would that Klipsch sub be better than the REL or, would it be able to match it and could I use it as a 2nd sub?

Looking forward to your ideas, thanks!


----------



## hjones4841

First, a warm welcome to HTS!

I have been a Klipsch fan since the late 1960s and have several different Klipsch speakers in the house, including a HT with all Klipsch Heritage (Klipschorn) speakers. They have a somewhat unique sound that I really enjoy.

That said, the sound is likely quite different from what you are hearing with the Maggies. It has been many years since I have heard Maggies, but what I remember is a somewhat laid back midrange. Klipsch has a very forward midrange. Some, like me, like it very much and say that it adds detail and that there is nothing else like it. Others hate it, saying it is "horn like" and "honky." I obviously don't believe the latter. Thus, it is very important to hear Klipsch before you buy.

Almost any Klipsch speaker will be more efficient than the Maggies, meaning more volume with the same receiver power.

As for subs, I have never been that impressed with Klipsch's offerings. I suggest looking at Hsu Research or SVS for better performance for your dollars. In fact, Hsu offers a combination system of bookshelf speakers with horn tweeters and a subwoofer:

http://www.hsuresearch.com/packages.html

Hsu is internet direct, so you won't be able to hear before buying, but they have a generous return policy.

I have not heard the REL sub, but have Hsu ULS-15s in my system and am well pleased - very detailed, fast sub for a 15 incher.

So, hope this helps. Please post with any other questions you have.


----------



## inflatablemouse

Appreciate the reply.

Unfortunately the seller just retreated and sold to a higher bidder. He offered me the opportunity to meet the higher bid but that was too high for me.

I'll definitely keep an eye out for Klipsch though. Looking forward to listening to them.

Off topic note on the Maggies, with all respect for other people's opinions and personal taste of course, in my mind Magnepans offer an unparalelled midrange. In fact it is the reason why I still have them. Very warm, musical and up front. It sounds to me like you heard maggies with an amp lacking the power to drive them, midrange is the first thing to fall behind but overal, they'll sound lackluster. But hey, this is the Klipsch topic so let's not dwell on that too much .


----------



## hjones4841

inflatablemouse said:


> It sounds to me like you heard maggies with an amp lacking the power to drive them, midrange is the first thing to fall behind but overal, they'll sound lackluster.


That could well be. It was at a local dealer, long out of business, at low volume.


----------



## happy123

Hi

Trying to decide between Klipsch Quintet generation 4 or 5. The 5th generation isn't available in the country I live in for another 2-3 months so cant listen to them to see if they are worth waiting for & possibly paying more for.

Read the new specs for gen 5 but there is nothing like actually listening to them. So would be interested if anyone has heard both generations.


Thanks


----------



## Blake90

Just finished building my Klipsch Reference system. Got the RSX-5s (WOW these are HUGE for satellite speakers) for mains, RCX-4 for center, and RSX-4s for surrounds. Have a KSW-10 sub and BIC pl-200. Gonna be replacing the KSW-10 next month with Klipsch Reference RW12d. This is the most incredible system I have ever heard.


----------



## Wardsweb

I run a pair of custom Jubilee speakers made at the Klipsch factory in Hope, Arkansas.


----------



## Sancho Panza

I own a pair of kg 1's (Surround Back) bought new in 1991 and a RC42II Center bought NEW Recently.

My eclectic system sounds good, even though the mains are 30 year old Yamahas, Surrounds 22 year old Cambridge Soundworks Surround II, and SUB a lowly Onkyo SW-204; receiver is Denon AVR-3312CI.

I put the NCAA Basketball on 5.1 and Pandora on the kg 1's (Surround Back/Zone 2); if it got any better, I couldn't stand it!!!

Nevertheless, it's time to replace the Fronts and Surrounds...


----------



## Sancho Panza

oh, yes, did I mention the wife and twins are off huntin' Easter eggs? Rofl


----------



## pharoah

i like klipsch ive listened to a bunch of them.ive owned a pair of heresy 2's back in the 90's.i had a sub12 a couple years back which was returned after a weekend.i had a sw10 series 2 it sounded good.only klipsch speakers i have currently is some b2 bookshelf speakers.


----------



## Sancho Panza

found yesterday, Klipsch product info c. 1991


----------



## B- one

Any thoughts on the rb-81s? I have an all reference setup rf 63 rc 64 and 4 rs 62s. Nothing vintage but you never know. Was looking at the rb 81 s for front height speakers.


----------



## pharoah

rb 81's i think would be good for that.possibly overkill,but thats not a bad thing.rb 61's would be a good match for that as well.


----------



## B- one

Wanted to get the rb81 so if I choose to use differently I would have a better speaker. Wish I had bought rf82s but they were so much heavier then the rf63s I thought they would be more manageable.


----------



## pharoah

i see no reason not to get the rb81's if thats what you want.from what ive heard a couple people say.the rb81's will absolutely rock.


----------



## Sancho Panza

bought today off of a semi-local @L HERESY
II


----------



## pharoah

heresy 2 i owned a set of those.they are very nice speakers almost wish i still had em.i got mine used the original owner fried a tweeter.simply with way to much power.he had em hooked to a masive yamaha amp.i just replaced the diapraghm,and it worked like new.awesome speakers enjoy!


----------



## Sancho Panza

pharoah said:


> heresy 2 i owned a set of those.they are very nice speakers almost wish i still had em.i got mine used the original owner fried a tweeter.simply with way to much power.he had em hooked to a masive yamaha amp.i just replaced the diapraghm,and it worked like new.awesome speakers enjoy!


Thanks


----------



## Sancho Panza

Well time to resurrect this thread. I've bought quite a few Klipsch speakers since my last post.


----------



## pharoah

what kind of klipsch speakers did you buy?


----------



## B- one

Sancho Panza said:


> Well time to resurrect this thread. I've bought quite a few Klipsch speakers since my last post.


Pictures are nice.


----------



## Sancho Panza

well, I bought 5 Heresy II (2 pair Front & Surround & 1 single for Center), kg3 Height, kg2 Wide, (already had kg1 Surround Back), RW-12d & km-rsw Subwoofers; for the 2d system: KM-4 (KG 3.5) Front, Tangent 10 Surround, KSB-1.1 Surround Back, and KSC-C1 Center...still looking for several more...Walnut picking...

for pics:

http://www.avsforum.com/u/8207493/sanchopanza

will load some here and delete the link as soon as I can...


----------



## LoudVH

So....Who here owns the Klipsch RF 52 II. How do you like them? I think these are the perfect speakers for my needs and would like to hear some feed back from owners.
Thanks


----------



## expresso

I own the 82's and for my living space - turned out to be overkill  if i had to do it over - i would go with the 62's - give the 62's a try or consider them over the 52' - you may like them and not much a difference in size or price etc, -


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

Hi, all. So they overkill, and now u want downgrade so to speak. I would keep them and just manipulate ur sound/dsp's. On the AVR, I 2 have RF82's in a itty bitty MAN CAVE. I LOVE THEM. But if need to replace them look into RB81, I also have 2 pair's, very nice. Whwn I get to some wifi I'll post some pics.


----------



## LoudVH

Yeah I would love the 82s or the 62s but the budget is kind of tight. Crutchfield has the 52s in cherry for $275 ea. Hard to pass that up.


----------



## B- one

I have the RF-63's and have liked them very much for years. I would have bought the RF-82's but they seemed so much bigger and heavier.


----------



## expresso

I had mines for years now - hard to replace them once you experince them  and i had to play around the the surroundings - at first i added an EQ to try to tame them a bit - EQ's are great but not the easiest or even best way to solve some issues - at least in my case - i have found the Aphex Exciter - its a processor for lows and highs basically - but i have to say - it works and its great - i didnt think i could get them to sound better with out the EQ , and it did so much better and lower floor noise than an EQ - i have the EQ in my Rack but not connected - i did also treat my walls with Ascoustic paneling and some bass blockers for the corners - alot better now and gives the room a cozy movie theater look at the same time - 

when i got my 82's the prices were great , i couldnt pass them up - i just didnt think they would really kick out so much low end in force - they really need a good two feet away from the wall to balance them out - in my case - i dont have the space needed so they are closer to the wall and one is sort of in the corner blocked in - i have them angled which helps and added the foam bass blockers behind them also 

it would be hard for me to replace them now that i have it dialed it to where i can enjoy them - but if i had to start over again - knowing what i know in the same space i have now - the 62's would have balanced out better and still kick on the lower end - 

now if you are on a budget - i would recommend another brand also - which i have had myself before i got the 82's and worked very well -- i had two KG'3 as fronts and a BIC America center - sub and rears - 
they blended in very nice and sounded great with the KG'3 Klipsch - now i had Klipsch for over 20 years and i am not saying that the BIC are better etc, i am considering a BIC set up for a friend who dosnt want to spend too much - i think they are a great Choice if you dont get the Klipsch 

the ended up giving them to a family member after i decided to get the 82's - as fronts - the BIC's at that point could not keep up with the 82's - and went with the total 82's setup - center and rears etc, with a martin Logan Sub - i still have the KG'3s running off my Avr and the 82's off the QSC Amp - 

bottom line - i love my Klipsch - but the BIC for a budget HT - or just keep costs low - they are worth looking at also - i am actually excited if my friend goes for the BIC - i want to hear them again 

even the 52's with a good Sub should be fine - if you can - the 62's - may not even need a sub - i never use my sub with my 82's - only for movies -


----------



## Sancho Panza

BUDGET??? try the USED Klipsch market!!! amazing what can be found, especially when WaF kicks in.... :rofl2:


----------



## expresso

thats true - you can try Ebay also -


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

i do not have anything to take such low rez pics.. to post on forum


----------



## NBPk402

I am once again a Klipsch owner... I just picked up a pretty ratty (cosmetically) pair of La Scalas for $500. I remember back in 1979 when I bought a pair brand new for $1k!. I was looking through my local Craigslist and I saw them... Most of them are going for $900 and up each and for a pair in fair condition to boot! 1st thing to do is sand the cabinets and paint them black (they will eventually be going behind a AT screen). This means I will be selling my Paradigms and looking for eight more Heresy speakers and one more La Scala. I think I now will have a setup that will keep up with my PSA Triax sub.


----------



## JBrax

Welcome back to the club and congrats on the find. May I ask what kind of Paradigms you have and what made you want to switch? I've been mulling over a two channel setup with Paradigms.


----------



## NBPk402

I have the Paradigm Studio 80 v2 for my mains, CC570 v3 center, and ADP470 v3 surrounds. I wanted to get my system all to the same brand and series and was also looking into other options ie DIY. When I was browsing Craigslist tonight I saw the La Scalas for sale and remembered how much I had loved my first pair... I saw the price and picked them up. I had no qualms with the Paradigms at all.


----------



## NBPk402

Is there a special spade lug for hooking up the La Scalas or does everyone just use bare wires? I have either 10 or 12 gauge wire with spades on my Paradigms but the spades look way bigger than the hookup on the La Scala.

tia,
Ron


----------



## arkiedan

Any input on these speakers?

There's a guy near me selling a pristine pair of RF62s. These are the original - not series ll. He's asking $425 and he's the original owner. 

How is this price and how does the older model RF62 compare to the RF62 ll? Couldn't find much on the Klipsch website.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JBrax

arkiedan said:


> Any input on these speakers? There's a guy near me selling a pristine pair of RF62s. These are the original - not series ll. He's asking $425 and he's the original owner. How is this price and how does the older model RF62 compare to the RF62 ll? Couldn't find much on the Klipsch website. Thanks in advance.


I can't speak specifically on the RF-62's but I do own the RF-82 ii's and love them come movie night. The RF-62 ii's fared very well in the $1000 speaker shoot out so I'd think a thumbs up is warranted. I would also say the improvement for the newer version would be minimal and that price sounds quite fair. I would think at that price they'll sell fast. I say go for it!


----------



## expresso

those are excellent speakers - now for that price - you can just buy the new models - the difference is in the crossover - and drivers are matched to those changes - i own the RF 82's - original version and they Rock - but if i had to do it over again and never got the 82's finally dialed in - i would go with the 62's 
reason for this is - they can rock just as much as the 82's - but with having a smaller driver - with the larger tweeter gives you those highs - which are more balanced - as least to me in my apt. - being i dont have the room to place the 82's away from the wall enough - i had to really adjust them - and added sound treatment etc, - they were bottom heavy - i am happy with mines - 
i think the 62's would be in my case and a few others that heard them - a bit more balanced between top and bottom end - and for that price can get them brand new - even less actually -

if i were you - buy them from Klipsch - you have 30 days if you really dont like them - i had to work on my system to get the top end to match the bottom end - in the end - i love them - i added a Aphex Exciter to make the adjustments and its all you need - minor changes - brings out those horns 

on the new models - you may not need it since they adjusted the crossover to give you more top end 
i would recommend the new 62's easy - if you have a larger room and have the room to place the 82's away from the wall more - then maybe they be fine - or else - save your self money and headache the 62's will do the same job - and sound excellent at the same time - oh wait is that price for the pair ? the new ones are $400 each - if thats a pair - and in good condition - thats a great deal i wont even think about it and get them - i have a pair of KG3 for about 20 years and listening to them now -


----------



## arkiedan

Thanks JBrax & expresso,

Yeah, that price is for a pair and I think it might make my decision for me. New 62s were on my short list, along with ARX A5s and Emp 55s. Seems this used pair of 62s are a no-brainer considering the price difference. Still, since there's no returning these puppies I think I'll ask the guy for a quick hookup and demo since he's about 1-1/2 hours from here.

Thanks again,


----------



## expresso

thats a great price - and yes check them out first - how they look - if all in good shape and listen to them - everyone is different - i am in an apt. - and i went with the 82's - i did find a place to hear either of them - i knew they couldnt be bad thats for sure - but i didnt realize or expect the 82's to be so deep on the bottom and with the ports in the rear - it was a little work to get them right - i am fine with them and adjusted it with the exciter - but a friend who also has the 82's after i he heard mines - he did hear the 62's and would have went with them if the store had them - they didnt and had the 82's so he just went with the 82's because he heard mines already - he did hear the 62's and agree with the balance issue - its an issue for US in our apt. - it may not be for others - all depends on the space you have - 

but you cant go wrong with the 62's - they are rock solid on the bottom - i tend to like the horns - i just needed to tame the bottom end and give the top end a little boast - didnt need much for my ears - i got the bottom nice and deep - tight not boomy - 

yah go hear them - i cant see anyone not liking them - but then i been with klipsch for over 20 years - even if i wanted to try a different brand - it just wont do it for me - 

my friend at first went with the Polk's before he heard mines - and he didnt like them at all - no life in them compared to Klipsch horns


----------



## z80analog

I have KG 4.5. For a 10" two-way, they go fairly deep and to my ears, a sweet sound. Have been searching around for a larger sound - KLF 30 looks pretty sweet, but hard to come by. How do they compare to modern Klipsch towers?


----------



## expresso

nice - i agree they sound very nice - its different from the modern RF series - i also wondered how the KLF models sound compared to the RF 82 which i have - i did find a nice pair on ebay and price wasnt bad - condition was very nice - its the shipping that will kill you - you have to add at least 200 each extra for packing and shipping those things - if i had the room - i would have done it - i am already over kills with what i have now - i find it hard to get rid of my baby KG 3.2 - they sound very nice - i also upgraded the Crossover in them and tweeter - 

i would bet the KLF series would sound more detailed with the added Mid horn in there - i would love if Klipsch made a new model similar to them now - at different sizes - not always all large - even the 82's are overkill in my apt. - if i would have known better - i would have gone with the 62's - i think those sound very good and balanced better from top to bottom end - i could have made them work easily in my apt. compared to the 82's which needed some work to tame that bottom end  

i am now going to add a Emotivia pre pro and XPA 5 to them - see how that works out - first time with Emotivia - going from the marantz 7002 avr with a GX 5 amp for the fronts to Emotivia and using the GX 5 amp on the baby Klipsch - just keeping the volume down since its too much for those speakers 

i have ran it before on them and were fine - just understand the limits and its fine -


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

hi all.:wave: u ever wonder why there hasn't been a post sense....? :scratchhead: i am enjoying my SHOE MAKER THEATER,:yay::yay2::jump: consists of 9.1+.2:hail: KLIPSCH SPEAKERS. so far so good. here's forever KLIPSCH NUT.


----------



## Sancho Panza

13.2 ALL KLIPSCH here.

Recently picked up some 1980 _*La Scala*_, with Crites Sonicaps...










THANKs to those here who encouraged me to look at the USED Klipsch market. :wave:


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

NICE....


----------



## skeeter99

Sancho Panza said:


> 13.2 ALL KLIPSCH here. Recently picked up some 1980 La Scala, with Crites Sonicaps... THANKs to those here who encouraged me to look at the USED Klipsch market. :wave:


Awesome!! I loves my La Scalas! I had the Crites cap upgrade too and it made a very big difference for them. Good choice!


----------



## magic

The reason their hasn't been any posts is because we are busy enjoying our systems (laughing and big smile)

I'm joking  of course ......


----------



## prerich

Sancho Panza said:


> 13.2 ALL KLIPSCH here. Recently picked up some 1980 La Scala, with Crites Sonicaps... THANKs to those here who encouraged me to look at the USED Klipsch market. :wave:


whats up Sancho!!! Yep, those are nice!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Sancho Panza

magic said:


> The reason their hasn't been any posts is because we are busy enjoying our systems (laughing and big smile)
> 
> I'm joking  of course ......


I almost cry because the Music is so sweet coming from those La Scalas, especially into Satchmo "Like Louis Armstrong blow so nice & high"...


----------



## Sancho Panza

prerich said:


> whats up Sancho!!! Yep, those are nice!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Say, Rich, the Cornwall are on my short list... :clap:


----------



## prerich

Sancho Panza said:


> Say, Rich, the Cornwall are on my short list... :clap:


you'd love'em!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## kfish

Hello everyone!

I was wondering if I could get some advice? I've been considering a pair of the RF-62 II for mains & the RC-62 II for center. The room is quite large (22w X 25d X 10h) & open to hallways & bedrooms. I had to go with in-ceiling surrounds (HTD HD-R65AIM, 89db) due to my room layout. Is it a necessity to change out these ceiling speakers to match up with the Klipsch, since they're rated much higher in sensitivity? Is Audyssey going to kill the Klipsh's dynamics to match the HTD surrounds?


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

kfish said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was wondering Is it a necessity to change out these ceiling speakers to match up with the Klipsch, since they're rated much higher in sensitivity? Is Audyssey going to kill the Klipsh's dynamics to match the HTD surrounds?


hi all,:wave: i am NO PROFESSIONAL. :duh::duh:It is just my opinion...1) i am gonna assume that where the ceiling speakers are installed should be considered the "last row" of seating where you or your guess will sit. 2) in regards to (1) you need to create and "envelope" of sound. and have a MLP=main listening position. This is where you sit majority of the time.:TT:hide: 3) do your AVR have room correction? if so use it. See if you like the results. search this forum http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/audio-processing/68407-audyssey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html the results should blend the speakers nicely.arty: 4) remember that your not trying to fill the room. Not unless you are.:heehee::dancebanana: it is the listening area that you want to have the best sound..:fireworks2::fireworks3::fireworks1:... and after you do all and not liking it. Then maybe consider changing the ceiling speakers. but try and and try again, have fun


----------



## B- one

kfish said:


> Hello everyone! I was wondering if I could get some advice? I've been considering a pair of the RF-62 II for mains & the RC-62 II for center. The room is quite large (22w X 25d X 10h) & open to hallways & bedrooms. I had to go with in-ceiling surrounds (HTD HD-R65AIM, 89db) due to my room layout. Is it a necessity to change out these ceiling speakers to match up with the Klipsch, since they're rated much higher in sensitivity? Is Audyssey going to kill the Klipsh's dynamics to match the HTD surrounds?


You may want to look into the Rc-64. My room is smaller then yours but very open and I really like the larger speaker compared to smaller centers I have had in the past.


----------



## Sancho Panza

or use a 3d RF-62II for a Center, if you have, or can make, the space


----------



## mpednault

I'm going with a third RF62 for my center so that all three are identical. I'm hoping it will give me the best sound field.


----------



## prerich

mpednault said:


> I'm going with a third RF62 for my center so that all three are identical. I'm hoping it will give me the best sound field.


excellent choice!!!!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## hjones4841

mpednault said:


> I'm going with a third RF62 for my center so that all three are identical. I'm hoping it will give me the best sound field.


Good choice! Voice matching will indeed provide the best overall surround performance. I have all Klipsch Heritage speakers and the surround field is impressive.

However, as we know, placement in the room makes a lot of difference. So, placing it in the center will always make it sound different from placement in a corner.


----------



## prerich

hjones4841 said:


> Good choice! Voice matching will indeed provide the best overall surround performance. I have all Klipsch Heritage speakers and the surround field is impressive.
> 
> However, as we know, placement in the room makes a lot of difference. So, placing it in the center will always make it sound different from placement in a corner.


Just peeked at your system!!!!! Man! :rubeyes::gulp:


----------



## hjones4841

prerich said:


> Just peeked at your system!!!!! Man! :rubeyes::gulp:


Yep, it does have a bit of headroom:T


----------



## Subjective

Submitting my RF 82 II towers and SW450.

I love their efficiency but I can't help but think it dampens the dynamic range at lower volumes. A lot of people seem to think these speakers were made for rock or techno, but I prefer listening to softer, uncompressed music at moderate sound levels. Those speakers seem to have a sweet spot in that way. Of course, I was like :blink: when I finally came across the frequency response "curve", but I love them nonetheless.


----------



## Drdwers

I feel lucky to own a matched pair if 1975 cornwalls. so far two weeks of 
listening and playin smooth.


----------



## jcmusic

Well I just senn this thread so here is mine:
Klipsch Khorns modded wih a full 2" wooden horn with Tractrix flare, BMS 2" drivers 118db efficent, upgraded tweeters APT200's and a custom built passive xover..


----------



## Sancho Panza

*Recently Unearthed...*

http://www.klipsch.com/auction-5-22



Recently Unearthed lddude:


In the 1990’s we began putting aside examples of most Klipsch models for “archival purposes” - somewhat of a Noah’s Ark. For years the product was contained in trailers outside the Hope facility. Today most of them are in the distribution center at Hope. It is no longer practical to keep this time capsule, so we are offering them to Klipsch employees both in Indy and in Hope. This is a unique opportunity to purchase “classic” products in new condition at a fraction of the 1990’s dealer cost. And the proceeds will go directly to Make-A-Wish.

After as much as 20 years in storage these products have held up remarkably well.* All products have been removed from the packaging, visually inspected, sweep tested, and re-packed. If there is damage, it is noted. Note that many of these products are in “raw” finish, meaning that the veneer is sanded and ready for the finish of your choice. In Indy you can see this “raw” condition in the Terrace Lobby. 

The auction spreadsheet lists one “lot” on each line. In some cases it is one speaker, two speakers, a pair, or a “set”. Please bid by lot #. Because it is not practical to have this auction where the goods can be viewed in person, the spreadsheet also includes original pricelists and brochures for your reference. The minimum bid is set at 1/4 of the original dealer cost. This will clearly be your last chance to purchase these vintage products in unused condition. 

While most of the product is located in Hope, several lots are in Indy, therefore shipping may, or may not, be required. Shipments between Indy and Hope will be made in bulk. If your lot(s) requires shipping, you will be charged 5% of the winning bid. 

* Due to the duration of storage several of the woofers’ rubber edges have a white powdery appearance to varying degrees. This is easily removable with a product such as Armorall, and is not considered a defect. Please note that due to age it is possible replacement parts are no longer available.

For a complete list of original prices, click here.

Original product brochures, if available, can be viewed by clicking on the product name.











Lot # Model Qty Condition Min. Bid Color Code 

1 BELLE KLIPSCH WAL RAW 17 2 OK 487.5 In Indy 
2 CHORUS II 2 OK 246 Pairs or sets 
3 EPIC CF1 WAL RAW 2 OK 137.5 Condition issues 
4 EPIC CF3 2 OK 250 
5 EPIC CF4 2 OK 312.5 
6 FOR II OAK RAW 2 OK 178.5 
7 HERESY II BIR RAW 17 2 OK, very slight veneer blem 137.5 
8 IC-525 1 OK 27.5 
9 IC-525 1 OK 27.5 
10 IC-650 1 OK 37.5 
11 IC-650 1 OK 37.5 
12 IC-800 1 OK 50 
13 IC-800 1 OK 50 
14 IK-150 INSTALLATION KIT 1 OK 5 
15 IK-250 INSTALATION KIT 1 OK 6.25 
16 IK-50 INSTALLATION KIT 1 OK 4 
17 IW150 1 OK 18.75 
18 KG .5 1 OK 27.5 
19 KG 1.5 OAK RAW 1 OK 48 
20 KG 1.5V OAK OIL 1 OK 24 
21 KG 1.5V OAK RAW 1 OK 27.5 
22 KG 2.5 OAK RAW 1 OK, logos off 62 
23 KG 2.5V OAK RAW 1 OK 34.5 
24 KG 3.2 OAK OIL 1 OK, white rubber edge, no feet 37.75 
25 KG 3.5 OAK RAW 2 OK, white rubber edge 82.5 
26 KG 4.5 OAK RAW 1 OK 51.5 
27 KG 5.2 OAK CLEAR 1 Bad tweeter 58.25 
28 KG 5.5 OAK RAW 2 OK, white rubber edge 125 
29 KG2.2 WHT 1 OK 31 
30 KLF 20 MED OAK 2 OK, baffle may come loose 192.5 
31 KLF 30 MED OAK 2 OK, baffle may come loose 225 
32 KM2 (vinyl KG 1.5) 1 OK 24 
33 KM4 (vinyl KG 3.5) 2 OK 41.5 
34 KMC (vinyl KV-2) 1 OK 17.5 
35 KMRSW 120V 1 OK, box buzz 45 
36 KMRSW 220V 1 OK, Converted to 110V 45 
37 KSB 1.1 BLK 2 OK 30 
38 KSB 1.1 BLK 2 OK 30 
39 KSB 1.1 WHT 1 OK 30 
40 KSB 2.1 BLK 1 OK 41.5 
41 KSB 2.1 BLK 1 OK 41.5 
42 KSB 2.1 ROSEWOOD 1 OK, white rubber edge 41.5 
43 KSB 3.1 BLK 1 OK 55 
44 KSB 3.1 BLK 1 OK 55 
45 KSB-S1 WHT 1 OK 19.75 
46 KSC-C1 2 OK 60 
47 KSF-8.5 BLK 2 OK 85.5 
48 KSF-S5 WHT 1 OK 29.75 
49 KSP C6 BLK 1 OK 62.5 
50 KSS-1 CENTER BLK 1 OK 24.75 
51 KSS-2 (2 SATs WHT) 1 OK 41.25 
52 KSS-3 (SUB+ 2 SATs) 1 OK 94.5 
53 KSS-4 (SUB+ 3 SATs BLK) 1 OK 119.5 
54 KSW 15 1 OK, vinyl seams discolored 87.5 
55 KSW 200 1 OK 81.25 
56 KSW 50 1 OK 45 
57 KSW100 BLK 1 OK 56.25 
58 KSW150 BLK 1 OK 68.75 
59 KT-DS CHERRY RAW LAC 2 OK, white rubber edge 96.5 
60 KT-LCR CHERRY RAW LAC 3 OK, white rubber edge 187.5 
61 KT-SW II CHERRY RAW LAC 1 OK 233.75 
62 KV1 1 OK 24.75 
63 KV2 WAL RAW 1 In Lobby 35 
64 KV3 CHERRY RAW 1 OK, end cap delam 50 
65 KV4 BLK VINYL 1 OK 82.5 
67 QUARTET OAK RAW 19 2 OK 144 
68 RC3 II BLK 1 OK 43.75 
69 RF3 II BLK 2 OK 100 
70 RS3 II BLK 1 OK 68.75 
71 SP1 BLK 2 OK 125 
72 SW 10 II OAK RAW 1 OK, fuse holder broken 93.75 
73 SW12 II WAL RAW 1 OK, LP filter noisy at first 137.5 
74 SW15 II CHERRY RAW 1 OK 187.5 
75 SW8 II OAK RAW 1 OK 68.75 
76 SWV 1 OK, no feet 55

https://2d73e25b29782b6d6766-9c8af5c...9403566000.pdf


https://2d73e25b29782b6d6766-9c8af5c...8814538000.pdf


----------



## mpednault

So, I'll ask the ultimate question... How can a non-employee acquire or bid on any of these?


----------



## Sancho Panza

I posted it for the info; unless you have a friend who is a Klipsch Employee, I think you are SoL (SMOOTH outa Luck) :innocent:


----------



## mpednault

The info. is EXCELLENT so thank you for sharing! How did you come across it?


----------



## B- one

mpednault said:


> The info. is EXCELLENT so thank you for sharing! How did you come across it?


He has so many they think he's an employee


----------



## magic

B- one said:


> He has so many they think he's an employee


No he likes making us drool and cry at the same time lol


----------



## Savjac

Hello my name is Jack and I have become a Klipsch addict.
I have recently bought into the sickness with a pair of KLF10's and liked them, had Crites send up a couple new titanium tweeters, loved em, now going with the new crossover and hope to like that as well. Have the C-7 on the way and will surely do the goods there too with some....ahhh....KLF30s on the way too. Does that make me bad ?? :gulp:


----------



## Sancho Panza

mpednault said:


> The info. is EXCELLENT so thank you for sharing! How did you come across it?


Strictly by accident; but, wanted to do something to JUMP start this thread...


----------



## prerich

Savjac said:


> Hello my name is Jack and I have become a Klipsch addict.
> I have recently bought into the sickness with a pair of KLF10's and liked them, had Crites send up a couple new titanium tweeters, loved em, now going with the new crossover and hope to like that as well. Have the C-7 on the way and will surely do the goods there too with some....ahhh....KLF30s on the way too. Does that make me bad ?? :gulp:


So you've come over to the dark side ehh?:scared:

Welcome...I think you will enjoy Klipsch vintage speakers - so far its the only brand that I have come back to repeatedly! I was in a push for a Vertical Cornwall but everyone I encountered either wanted to sell a pair or was too far away. I'll take that as a sign that God doesn't want me to do this yet. :innocent: Anyway - welcome to the brotherhood!


----------



## Aundudel25

Savjac said:


> Hello my name is Jack and I have become a Klipsch addict.
> I have recently bought into the sickness with a pair of KLF10's and liked them, had Crites send up a couple new titanium tweeters, loved em, now going with the new crossover and hope to like that as well. Have the C-7 on the way and will surely do the goods there too with some....ahhh....KLF30s on the way too. Does that make me bad ?? :gulp:



Me too! I'm bracing a pair of KLF 30's that had none at all  I'm getting ti diaphragms and Crites rebuilt crossovers. Should be here by Fri.

Since you are getting the KLF 30's are you going to use the KLF 10's as surrounds? I can't decide what surrounds i should get. I'm thinking either the 30's, 10's, or RS7 or something else? :huh:


----------



## macromicroman

The first Klipsch speakers I bought were RS-42ii. They worked very well for surround speakers. I then bought a pair of RF-62ii for the front speakers and a RC-52ii for the center. Sold the RS-42ii and bought a pair of RS-52ii. These seem to give me much better surround sound. Then sold the RF-62ii and got RF-82ii. Made a slight difference, but I eventually sold the RF-82ii and got RF-7ii. These gave a sound that was much better than the RF-82ii. I got a RC-64 for the center speaker. I would have bought the RC-64ii but I got a great deal on the older speaker. It sounds great even though the tweeter is a different size than in the RF-7ii. I had a pair of RS-10 for awhile for back surrounds but sold them and got RB-61iis. Hope to keep this system for a long while (no more money to spend). I got an Emotiva XPA-5 to power all but the back surrounds. This amp make everything sound much clearer and I can now pick up individual instruments that I never could before. I bought an XPA-200 for the back surrounds. If the XMC-1 every comes out I will have to think about it.


----------



## lglauner

I have a pair of RB-61s and really like the sound of them and the detail. I compared the RB-61s to a pair of Polk RTi A5s for the last month. I like the sound of the RB-61s better (more accurate and better transients) but the imaging and soundstage are not as nice as the RTi A5s. 
Questions: 
1. Will RF-62s provide better imaging and soundstage then the RB-61s?
2. Will the RF-62s sound ok only 12" from the side walls and 18" from the back wall. Separation between speakers will be 8'. Distance to listening position 7'.

Room is 11' x 20' with a 7' high drop ceiling and 9" of fiberglass in joists. I plan to build a partition wall 13' from the front wall which will be open framed with 4" of fiberglass to allow sound to pass to the back of the room where the furnace is and reduce reflections from the concrete walls and furnace in the back part of the room. I am thinking soft ceiling and soft back wall to make the room seem taller and longer.

Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated.:innocent:


----------



## htkaki

My first Klipsch was KG4.2 which I got it as a present from my dad 22 years ago. Still working well. Just that the new RF series has better clarity over it when I compared it. The KG4.2 is now being used in my study room for music.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

pretty bleak and lacking.....BUT  I am still jamming on my 9.3 KLIPSCH SPEAKERS. In my SHOE MAKER THEATER.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Does anyone have the rs 41 ii's? If so are they any good? My wife ordered me 2 of those and the rf 62 ii's.


----------



## macromicroman

bxbigpipi said:


> Does anyone have the rs 41 ii's? If so are they any good? My wife ordered me 2 of those and the rf 62 ii's.


I was using a pair of RS 41ii's as back surrounds. They were not bad, but certainly did not keep up with and sound as good as RS-52ii or RS-42 ii, both of which I had at one time. Still have the RS-52sii. When I was setting the system up and using test tones you could definitely tell the sound was not as good as the other speakers.

I now use RB-61iis as back surrounds. They are okay, but wish I had gotten RS-42iis (can't afford anymore RS-52iis).


----------



## bxbigpipi

macromicroman said:


> I was using a pair of RS 41ii's as back surrounds. They were not bad, but certainly did not keep up with and sound as good as RS-52ii or RS-42 ii, both of which I had at one time. Still have the RS-52sii. When I was setting the system up and using test tones you could definitely tell the sound was not as good as the other speakers.
> 
> I now use RB-61iis as back surrounds. They are okay, but wish I had gotten RS-42iis (can't afford anymore RS-52iis).


Are the rb 61 ii's better than rs 41 ii's?


----------



## macromicroman

bxbigpipi said:


> Are the rb 61 ii's better than rs 41 ii's?


In my opinion the RB-61s are better sounding than the RS-41s. This is kind of expected since they have six inch speakers instead of four inch. Of course the RS-41 has two tweeters, but I still didn't like the sound all that well.

I would have gone with another pair of RS-52iis if I had the money. RS-42iis might have been okay but I sold mine a long time ago and I do not remember how they sounded. Never heard the RS-62iis due to price but I bet they would really sound good. I would love four of the RS-62iis but that will only be in my dreams.:sad:


----------



## MetropolisLake

Frontal pic didn't turn out too well due to the lighting on my Canon (I broke my Samsung phone I used for the first) but it looks the same as the back, everything is solid black. Subs are also behind the seat now which sounds better and is less cluttersome. RF-7ii's up front, RC-64ii, side and rear surrounds are the RS-62, subs are the new R-115SW. Atmos is about to go live with four Klipsch 8" coaxes in the ceiling. Highs are powered by a Marantz SR-7009. Have not integrated it beyond simply being a toy but off to the sides there are two 18" UltiMax's in sealed boxes powered by an iNuke 6000. Seats are Magnolia's covered in phantom black fabric, they have since increased in price a whole hell of a bunch.


----------



## ProCast12's

Any one know of any major differences between the rf-82 and the rc-82ii's. I bought the r-28fs on Black Friday but was not impressed. So I picked up a older set of the 82's for the same price.. 

Front is
Center- cadence for now
Mains-klipsch rf-82
Rear-cdt 5800
Subs are custom built pushed by a crown xls 1500
Onkyo tx sr 806
60" lg plasma


----------



## htkaki

ProCast12's said:


> Any one know of any major differences between the rf-82 and the rc-82ii's. I bought the r-28fs on Black Friday but was not impressed. So I picked up a older set of the 82's for the same price..
> 
> Front is
> Center- cadence for now
> Mains-klipsch rf-82
> Rear-cdt 5800
> Subs are custom built pushed by a crown xls 1500
> Onkyo tx sr 806
> 60" lg plasma


I supposed you are referring to RF-82 II and not RC-82 II (center channel). The R-28F is a series lower than the RF-82 II. I think it is meant to replace the Synergy series. 

As for the difference between the old RF-82 and the current RF-82 II, it says re-engineered drivers and a new crossover system. I have only heard the RF-82 but not the RF-82 II. Thus, can't comment on the improvement.


----------



## ProCast12's

Yeah the rf not the rc. I see the cones on the woofers are different than the ii's. Not sure Bout the crossover


----------



## ProCast12's

So I bought the r-28f's and was not impressed. As soon as I got them I found a older set of rf-82's on eBay and picked those up and wow I'm glad I did.. The sound awesome. Now I need my center channel and I'll be all set up.


----------



## Bones81

Can you guys give me your thoughts on using a pair of CDT-3650-C-IIs as rear speakers for my setup? I'm currently running with a pair of GoldenEar Triton Twos for the fronts (no center speaker) with GoldenEar SuperSat 3s for the sides. 

I had a installer come out the other day to give me a quote to conceal all my cables and wiring in the ceilings and walls. He suggested replacing the SuperSats with the Klipschs in the ceiling. The way the room is laid out, the SuperSats on their stands are kind of in the way of things. However, I think it may be possible to mount the SuperSats on the walls, if so, then I may have the CDT-3650-C-IIs installed anyway to upgrade from 4 speakers to 6. 

Anyway, I just wanted to see what you all had to say about using the Klipsch's as side or rear speakers.


----------



## ProCast12's

I run the cdt 5800's and they are awesome. I would recommend


----------



## bxbigpipi

Finally got to hear the rc62ii, and wow it has amazing sound!!


----------



## Tom Riddle

Anyone here upgrade from RF-62 II's or 82's to the RF-7 II's? What are your thoughts on the difference in sound?


----------



## Tom Riddle

bxbigpipi said:


> Finally got to hear the rc62ii, and wow it has amazing sound!!


Yes, it certainly does. Very full and engaging sound.


----------



## chashint

Tom Riddle said:


> Anyone here upgrade from RF-62 II's or 82's to the RF-7 II's? What are your thoughts on the difference in sound?


I presume that you are unable to audition the RF-7II's ??

It's difficult to describe sound with words that have common meaning so take this for what it is.
The RF-7 just sounds better than the RF-82 in every describable parameter..
The lows sound lower and have more weight or tactile feel.
The mids are smoother and the voices just sound more real, very revealing but no harshness.
The highs are airy and clean sounding without being over bearing.
The overall soundstage sounds wide and deep.
No matter how busy the music is each instrument and voice can be picked out as being unique instead of being lost in the din.

A lot of this can also be said about the RF-82 compared to the RF-62, but the RF-7 takes it up another level that is easily heard.
Considering the price difference between the RF-82 & the RF-7 there should be a big difference in the sound, IMO the RF-7 is worth it, but that is something each has to decide on their own.


----------



## Tom Riddle

chashint said:


> I presume that you are unable to audition the RF-7II's ??
> 
> It's difficult to describe sound with words that have common meaning so take this for what it is.
> The RF-7 just sounds better than the RF-82 in every describable parameter..
> The lows sound lower and have more weight or tactile feel.
> The mids are smoother and the voices just sound more real, very revealing but no harshness.
> The highs are airy and clean sounding without being over bearing.
> The overall soundstage sounds wide and deep.
> No matter how busy the music is each instrument and voice can be picked out as being unique instead of being lost in the din.
> 
> A lot of this can also be said about the RF-82 compared to the RF-62, but the RF-7 takes it up another level that is easily heard.
> Considering the price difference between the RF-82 & the RF-7 there should be a big difference in the sound, IMO the RF-7 is worth it, but that is something each has to decide on their own.


I've pretty much decided on the RF-7 II's, barring Klipsch announces something that may best them this year. I have the RF-62 II's now and have enjoyed them, but they are simply too small to effectively fill my room in my new house. Plus, after upgrading to the SVS Ultra, my system is begging for a speaker upgrade, lol.


----------



## chashint

If you have room to use the RF-62's as surrounds that would be awesome and the RS-52's cold be used as rears or front heights.


----------



## Tom Riddle

chashint said:


> If you have room to use the RF-62's as surrounds that would be awesome and the RS-52's cold be used as rears or front heights.


I wish I could, but everything is in my living room, which is open to the kitchen. My wife would never approve, lol. I plan to have the attic space converted to a dedicated theater room at some point, but that could be years down the road.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

The Shoe Maker Theater.....9.3.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

current set up: SamsungUN65H7150AF, MONSTER POWER CONDITIONER 5100 II, HALO REACH XBOX 360 slim, PS3 slim,first Edition PS4.ONKYO TX-NR5009, EMOTIVA XPA-5 amp, complete KLIPSCH speaker system.RC-62 center speaker. RF-82's fronts towers an RB-81's for heights an RB81's front side surround an RB61's II for rear surrounds. wd12 and 2x12 INFINITY KAPPA PERFECT in tune box at 33hertz. and DSP3000 powered. AN assortment of good, better, best cables an copper wire.


----------



## B- one

Tom Riddle said:


> I've pretty much decided on the RF-7 II's, barring Klipsch announces something that may best them this year.


There's always the Palladium line!?


----------



## Tom Riddle

B- one said:


> There's always the Palladium line!?


Lol, they are nice speakers for sure, but I could almost complete my attic HT conversion for the price.


----------



## bxbigpipi




----------



## Tom Riddle

Klipsch owners, where are you at!?! The new Reference Premiere models have been announced at CES -yesterday - and will succeed the popular Reference II series. Let's get this discussion going!


----------



## Savjac

Interesting...I have not heard the ref ll's yet and since they cost money I guess I will stick with the ones i got. That makes me sad LOL


----------



## JBrax

Tom Riddle said:


> Klipsch owners, where are you at!?! The new Reference Premiere models have been announced at CES -yesterday - and will succeed the popular Reference II series. Let's get this discussion going!


 I'm here! I guess my setup will soon be obsolete?


----------



## Tom Riddle

Looks like a good setup to me. Are those eyes 82's paired with the RC-64?


----------



## JBrax

Tom Riddle said:


> Looks like a good setup to me. Are those eyes 82's paired with the RC-64?


 Yes sir that's correct.


----------



## Tom Riddle

Very nice. I was planning to upgrade to the RF-7 II's, but I'm going to wait and see the reviews. May just go with the new 280's and the 450 center. Or the new RF-7's may be coming out soon - may wait for those.


----------



## JBrax

I'm happy with what I have so no plans on upgrading anything anytime soon. Just in sit back and enjoy mode.


----------



## Tom Riddle

I am only in the market to upgrade because the RF-62's I have just don't fill my room in my new house like I want. The 82's or RF-7's would be much better.


----------



## JBrax

I understand what you're saying. If you go with the RF-7's you might as well budget for the RC-64 . The RF-82's would match up well with your current center channel. Now I know my 82's aren't suppose to be a match for my center but it sounds just fine to me.


----------



## chashint

I bought my speakers just before the series II were released and brought them home for 50% off MSRP.
Since a new series has been announced I would look for close out deals on the II series.


----------



## B- one

chashint said:


> I bought my speakers just before the series II were released and brought them home for 50% off MSRP. Since a new series has been announced I would look for close out deals on the II series.


+1 got to love deals!!


----------



## chashint

Before the price break the RF-83's were in the final three, when they became 2-4-1 it made the final decision very easy.


----------



## chashint

I was digging around the forums and found some of my old posts made when I was shopping for my current system.

HAPPY 5th BIRTHDAY to my Klipsch speakers and the rest of the gear too.
I have really enjoyed the 'new' gear, it's used everyday.
I am still thrilled with it.


----------



## Tom Riddle

It's very sad to see such little traffic in this thread considering the announcement of the Reference Premiere line. This thread should be hopping with Klipsch Heads discussing the new line and also speaking of their current setups. I for one am intrigued by the new line, and in paper, they seem to address quite a few things that should improve the overall sound and enjoyment of the speakers. With that said, my II series Reference speakers do an excellent job in music and movies - although I find the bass a bit overwhelming in Pure Stereo mode. This is easily remedied by letting my PB13 Ultra do the heavy lifting for 2.1 music.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Getting an svs pb 2000 to complete my klipsch setup. Can't waiit to get it!


----------



## chashint

If you can find the new speakers and audition them maybe you could write up a mini review on them.


----------



## chashint

bxbigpipi said:


> Getting an svs pb 2000 to complete my klipsch setup. Can't waiit to get it!


What set of speakers do you have?


----------



## bxbigpipi

I have the rf 62 ii, rc 62 ii, and rs41 ii


----------



## JBrax

How about some pics of everyone's Klipsch setups? I've recently added Google Fiber and a Panamax 5300 to my setup. The Google Fiber looks much better with my gear IMO. Let's see some pics!


----------



## bxbigpipi




----------



## JBrax

Very nice! Your setup isn't much different than mine.


----------



## JBrax

Here's one with the covers off but I keep mine on.


----------



## bxbigpipi

JBrax said:


> Very nice! Your setup isn't much different than mine.


Yours is very nice also!


----------



## bxbigpipi

With the grills


----------



## Tom Riddle

bxbigpipi said:


> Getting an svs pb 2000 to complete my klipsch setup. Can't waiit to get it!


You will not be disappointed - it's a beast. I had it for a bit before I went to the Ultra.


----------



## Tom Riddle

You guys have some nice setups - I will take a picture of mine later and post. I've found some people that just got the new Klipsch speakers in and everything is favorable so far. They have only listened to music so far, but they said the mid-bass is much improved and is still very detailed on the high end. I'm waiting for them to let me know their impressions of multi-channel. I believe I'm going to get the RP-280's and the RC-450 soon. Don't worry - I'm moving my RF-62 II's and RC-62 II upstairs to my kids' game room. Haven't decided if I need to change out the surrounds - guess I will see how they integrate once I chsnge out the LCR's.


----------



## JBrax

Tom Riddle said:


> You guys have some nice setups - I will take a picture of mine later and post. I've found some people that just got the new Klipsch speakers in and everything is favorable so far. They have only listened to music so far, but they said the mid-bass is much improved and is still very detailed on the high end. I'm waiting for them to let me know their impressions of multi-channel. I believe I'm going to get the RP-280's and the RC-450 soon. Don't worry - I'm moving my RF-62 II's and RC-62 II upstairs to my kids' game room. Haven't decided if I need to change out the surrounds - guess I will see how they integrate once I chsnge out the LCR's.


 I anxiously await your pics! I love seeing other peoples setups. For a living room rig I'm very happy with what I have. When I see pics of dedicated rooms I wish I could do that but that will have to wait for the next house. I'd like to hear other people's impressions of the new Klipsch line that have owned the Reference II series.


----------



## B- one

I took the covers off just for you guys! I'm also hoping to find a deal on some Rb-81's may live with Rb-61 to try out for front height speakers.


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> I took the covers off just for you guys! I'm also hoping to find a deal on some Rb-81's may live with Rb-61 to try out for front height speakers.


 Very nice Brandon!


----------



## Tom Riddle

JBrax said:


> I anxiously await your pics! I love seeing other peoples setups. For a living room rig I'm very happy with what I have. When I see pics of dedicated rooms I wish I could do that but that will have to wait for the next house. I'd like to hear other people's impressions of the new Klipsch line that have owned the Reference II series.


Tried to post the pics from the ipad, but doesn't want to work. Watching the super bowl now on my system - looks and sounds great. Will post from the laptop later.


----------



## Tom Riddle

JBrax said:


> I anxiously await your pics! I love seeing other peoples setups. For a living room rig I'm very happy with what I have. When I see pics of dedicated rooms I wish I could do that but that will have to wait for the next house. I'd like to hear other people's impressions of the new Klipsch line that have owned the Reference II series.


Needs some help - how in the world do you upload photos on this forum?! I click on the MY PHOTOS and it just tells me I don't have any and the insert image function won't work either. What am I missing?


----------



## JBrax

Tom Riddle said:


> Needs some help - how in the world do you upload photos on this forum?! I click on the MY PHOTOS and it just tells me I don't have any and the insert image function won't work either. What am I missing?


 To be honest I upload photos from my iPhone. I find this to be easier than doing so with the computer.


----------



## Tom Riddle

JBrax said:


> To be honest I upload photos from my iPhone. I find this to be easier than doing so with the computer.[/quote
> 
> Found it


----------



## Tom Riddle

My goodness... That was painful. Here it is.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Very nice setup.


----------



## Tom Riddle

Thanks. I would prefer a dedicated room, but my system surprisingly sounds great in there. When we built the house, I had nightmares about filling the room with bass, but my Ultra performs very well in there. My RF-62 II's are a bit small for the area, but I will be upgrading soon. I plan to add a dedicated theater in the next 10 years.


----------



## chashint

I think going from the RF62's to RF7's is well worth it in any space for the over all SQ, but as far as filling the room with sound the RF62's along with the sub should have plenty of capability to accomplish that.
As is, your system is pretty salty, especially with the sub you have...just sayin'.
Can you describe what is lacking in the soundfield ?
Is there a sweet spot where it all comes together just right with the system as is ?


----------



## Tom Riddle

They are on the small side for my living room which is 8100 cubic feet - that's not counting the kitchen, breakfast area and main hall that it's open to. They sounded great in my previous living room which was 4500 cubic feet. I need a larger speaker to get the truly room filling sound they were able to provide before. The sub has no issues - it shakes the house.


----------



## chashint

OK, I am certainly a fan of big speakers.
While not trying to steer you away from Klipsch (and I have never heard these) but the JTR Triple "X" series of speakers are reported to be real beasts.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> To be honest I upload photos from my iPhone. I find this to be easier than doing so with the computer.


 This statement is immeasurably true. Hit the plus sign, choose, boom. Done. Lately though, If I try to load more than one, it freezes my app. Oh well, love the full frontal speaker shots! Fwiw, my drivers aren't copper, but were previously sold as such.


----------



## Tom Riddle

chashint said:


> OK, I am certainly a fan of big speakers.
> While not trying to steer you away from Klipsch (and I have never heard these) but the JTR Triple "X" series of speakers are reported to be real beasts.


Thanks. I'm staying with Klipsch - I've listenrd to a lot of different speakers and none have the sound I love and get from my Klipsch setup. The 62's still sound great in my room - maybe I just want to upgrade so bad I've convinced myself they aren't large enough, lol.


----------



## JBrax

Tom Riddle said:


> Thanks. I'm staying with Klipsch - I've listenrd to a lot of different speakers and none have the sound I love and get from my Klipsch setup. The 62's still sound great in my room - maybe I just want to upgrade so bad I've convinced myself they aren't large enough, lol.


 Trust me those JTR's are on a different level. You're better off not listening to them.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Trust me those JTR's are on a different level. You're better off not listening to them.


Come on treat yourself you deserve another system! If the wife gets mad blame me!:devil::devil:


----------



## NBPk402

Tom Riddle said:


> Thanks. I'm staying with Klipsch - I've listenrd to a lot of different speakers and none have the sound I love and get from my Klipsch setup. The 62's still sound great in my room - maybe I just want to upgrade so bad I've convinced myself they aren't large enough, lol.


The ultimate decision as to what speaker you like is up to you. Klipsch are excellent speakers, and if you like them that is all that matters. :T:T If you need some more efficient speakers to fill the space... I would look at some older Legacy Klipsch La Scalas or Khorns (used as the BNIB are big bucks compared to used) as the sound will be similar, and take less power to reach the same levels.


----------



## Tom Riddle

ellisr63 said:


> The ultimate decision as to what speaker you like is up to you. Klipsch are excellent speakers, and if you like them that is all that matters. :T:T If you need some more efficient speakers to fill the space... I would look at some older Legacy Klipsch La Scalas or Khorns (used as the BNIB are big bucks compared to used) as the sound will be similar, and take less power to reach the same levels.


Those would be on my list if I had a dedicated theater area. For now, I need something more aesthetically pleasing. I hope to have a dedicated theater in the next 10 years.


----------



## MetropolisLake

Just in case you wondered what the new premiere stuff looks like next to reference II stuff:


----------



## Tom Riddle

Awesome - did you upgrade your entire system?


----------



## MetropolisLake

Tom Riddle said:


> Awesome - did you upgrade your entire system?


No not quite.  I recently started an installation business and ordered these for a couple of customers. Aka. I'm a dealer, that's why there are eight surrounds in the pic. Just thought you guys might like to see some pics since these aren't readily available, not trying to spam. Should have some centers by the end of the day. I think the horn is really cool in person. Hard to take pics of the brushed vinyl finish, it turns out kinda blue.


----------



## Tom Riddle

MetropolisLake said:


> No not quite.  I recently started an installation business and ordered these for a couple of customers. Aka. I'm a dealer, that's why there are eight surrounds in the pic. Just thought you guys might like to see some pics since these aren't readily available, not trying to spam. Should have some centers by the end of the day. I think the horn is really cool in person. Hard to take pics of the brushed vinyl finish, it turns out kinda blue.


I'm glad you posted the pics - not spam at all. Please post more of you like. Where are you based?


----------



## MetropolisLake

Tom Riddle said:


> I'm glad you posted the pics - not spam at all. Please post more of you like. Where are you based?


Paducah KY. Pics below of the new RP-450C next to the RF-64ii. They are super nice, I was surprised. Sorry for the bad lighting and old camera, my good one is broken.


----------



## chashint

I finally had a chance to peruse the new RP series.

Center channel speakers.
I don't think switching the center channel speakers to rear firing ports is a good move.
Front firing ports (or sealed enclosure) make much more sense on the center channel to me.
Depending on which drivers are coupled together switching to a 3-way crossover could be a good move for the MTM layout.

Surrounds.
Switching from ported to sealed enclosures may (or may not) be a good move.
With typical crossover at 80hz it probably does not affect much.

Towers.
Don't see much different here at all compared to RF-II series.
Same crossover frequency, rear port.
There was nothing wrong with the old horn design.

I have always considered the RF-83 and the RF-7 to sound significantly better than the RF-82, and they should since the price is so much greater. The RC-64 was certainly better than the RC-62 but to my ear probably not $1k better, and the larger footprint affects placement (maybe just rationalization on my part for not getting the RC-64).

Having never heard the new RP series my guess is there may be a small improvement compared to the RF-II series.
Overall I don't see how there will be a significant improvement in the towers though and the rear port on the center channel is a mistake IMO, even though the switch to a three way speaker is probably a good move.
Chances are the changes are more to address manufacturing costs than to revamp the sound signature.


----------



## MetropolisLake

chashint said:


> Center channel speakers.
> I don't think switching the center channel speakers to rear firing ports is a good move.


I don't like rear ports on anything related to home theater. Not everybody can bring stuff out into the room enough for them to work right. In addition to the ports I think the new 450c is actually 1.5" deeper than the RF-64ii. So, I don't much understand this. 




chashint said:


> Towers.
> Don't see much different here at all compared to RF-II series.


I'm not sure how it affects sound but getting rid of the plastic baffle was pretty significant in my opinion. 




chashint said:


> the rear port on the center channel is a mistake IMO, even though the switch to a three way speaker is probably a good move.


They still have a two-woofer version of the centers, so its not really a switch per se. 




chashint said:


> Chances are the changes are more to address manufacturing costs than to revamp the sound signature.


I felt like the packaging was better and less clunky with less waste for some reason. And, apparently the tooling for molded silicone is cheaper than what you need for plastic. 

Otherwise, I don't think they're exactly saving money by getting away from plastic baffles, introducing magnetic grills, and creating the four-woofer version of the centers. The new stuff is impressive in person, especially the centers. I'm not a fan of the brushed vinyl on the subs and surrounds but its not bad if it is only on the baffles. This is really the only thing I don't like so far, wish the body of their subs and surrounds had the same wood grain vinyl as the towers and centers.


----------



## Tom Riddle

MetropolisLake said:


> Paducah KY. Pics below of the new RP-450C next to the RF-64ii. They are super nice, I was surprised. Sorry for the bad lighting and old camera, my good one is broken.


Nice pictures - thanks for posting. Man, the RC-64 II sure is a beast. RP-450 looks really nice.


----------



## chashint

Well since my hot speaker opinions (LOL) on the RP Series only sparked one reply there must truly be little to no interest.
Sorry Tom, I tried.


----------



## Tom Riddle

chashint said:


> Well since my hot speaker opinions (LOL) on the RP Series only sparked one reply there must truly be little to no interest.
> Sorry Tom, I tried.


Thanks for trying. I'm just really mystified why there isn't more general Klipsch talk going on here. These speakers deserve more talk!


----------



## chashint

It looks like it is up to you to carry the torch....hey where in Texas are you located ?


----------



## Tom Riddle

chashint said:


> It looks like it is up to you to carry the torch....hey where in Texas are you located ?


Houston Ship Channel area. You a Cowboys fan? I'm a diehard.


----------



## chashint

You know even the impending release of the Chane ARX5 is not generating a bunch of noise.
HiFi/HT traffic in all the forums seems to be down quite a bit.
Fewer new people asking questions, less talk about AVRs, subwoofers...
I don't know if this means the gear is working better than it used to (in the early days of HDMI practically nothing worked correctly) or maybe the instructions for basic operation are better, or maybe less gear is being sold which leads to fewer people seeking help/advice.


----------



## chashint

I am a diehard Cowboys fan, but I am a glass is 1/2 full to empty kinda fan...drives my son (28) crazy...since he sees every game through those Cowboys colored shades...LOL


----------



## JBrax

Tom Riddle said:


> Thanks for trying. I'm just really mystified why there isn't more general Klipsch talk going on here. These speakers deserve more talk!


 Hey…I did my part in trying to elicit more responses. I thought posting up some pics might bring more responses? Maybe us Klipsch owners are in the minority. It also seems that hardcore Klipsch owners especially Heritage owners seem to think lesser of the Reference series. Or is that line of thought only in my head?


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> Hey…I did my part in trying to elicit more responses. I thought posting up some pics might bring more responses? Maybe us Klipsch owners are in the minority. It also seems that hardcore Klipsch owners especially Heritage owners seem to think lesser of the Reference series. Or is that line of thought only in my head?


I don't think it is a matter of Lesser. Not sure why there is not much traffic. I know in the past, with the Heritage line it was a Love or hate relationship with them for a lot of people. Now that we have AVRs with room eq I would think they would sound more the same. Personally I like the Heritage line more, but I like them because I like the look of the older ones better (not that i dislike the newer looks) plus they are more efficient. Currently i no longer even have the heritage line as I have made my own speakers for the front 3 channels (which are huge, but never seen). I do however still have 4 speakers from the Pro line which are very similar to the old Heresy speakers, and I love them. :T


----------



## chashint

I like the Heritage speakers A LOT...LOL
I own Reference speakers though.

The two lines are different animals and Heritage owners are deservedly a special segment of the Klipsch family.

The side of the Klipsch family that hardly ever frequents the forum are our Palladium cousins.


----------



## Tom Riddle

JBrax said:


> Hey…I did my part in trying to elicit more responses. I thought posting up some pics might bring more responses? Maybe us Klipsch owners are in the minority. It also seems that hardcore Klipsch owners especially Heritage owners seem to think lesser of the Reference series. Or is that line of thought only in my head?


You certainly did do your part - much appreciated. I don't think that - I'm a member of other forums that the Klipsch section is crazy busy. Klipsch definitely is a love it or hate it brand that sparks great conversation.


----------



## Tom Riddle

chashint said:


> I am a diehard Cowboys fan, but I am a glass is 1/2 full to empty kinda fan...drives my son (28) crazy...since he sees every game through those Cowboys colored shades...LOL


It's been hard being a Cowboys fan for the last 17 years, but I love my Boys. That loss to GB still sounded great on my setup, lol.


----------



## mpednault

I've noticed a slow down of posts here on HTS. My build thread doesn't get much action, but that could be because I haven't posted a lot of pictures.


----------



## JBrax

mpednault said:


> I've noticed a slow down of posts here on HTS. My build thread doesn't get much action, but that could be because I haven't posted a lot of pictures.


 It does seem as though traffic has slowed considerably. I'm not sure why? Could it be because of less giveaways? If so that would be a shame because there's some great info and great members on this site.


----------



## Tom Riddle

JBrax said:


> It does seem as though traffic has slowed considerably. I'm not sure why? Could it be because of less giveaways? If so that would be a shame because there's some great info and great members on this site.


Agreed. As for information, reviews, and shootouts, this one of the best sites around.


----------



## JBrax

Tom Riddle said:


> Agreed. As for information, reviews, and shootouts, this one of the best sites around.


 Let's hope the shootouts continue because I think previous ownership was the driving force behind those.


----------



## Tom Riddle

Tom Riddle said:


> Agreed. As for information, reviews, and shootouts, this one of the best sites around.


I wasn't aware ownership changed - when did that happen? The shootouts are the reason I joined.


----------



## JBrax

Tom Riddle said:


> I wasn't aware ownership changed - when did that happen? The shootouts are the reason I joined.


 I don't know the exact date but last year at some point. For all I know they may continue but I think Sonnie was the driving force behind them.


----------



## Tom Riddle

JBrax said:


> I don't know the exact date but last year at some point. For all I know they may continue but I think Sonnie was the driving force behind them.


Hopefully they don't stop. I really wish they did some type of panel shootout since value electronics is really the onky one out there that does. Pretty off topic for the Klipsch thread, but thought I would mention it.


----------



## chashint

JBrax said:


> Let's hope the shootouts continue because I think previous ownership was the driving force behind those.


Agreed, Sonnie went the extra mile many times over.

Still a good forum though.
Nice people here.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Finally got my svs pb 2000. Hopefully tomorrow I can get to hear it paired with my klipsch speakers.


----------



## chashint

bxbigpipi said:


> Finally got my svs pb 2000. Hopefully tomorrow I can get to hear it paired with my klipsch speakers.


Fantastic


----------



## Tom Riddle

bxbigpipi said:


> Finally got my svs pb 2000. Hopefully tomorrow I can get to hear it paired with my klipsch speakers.


Excellent! You will enjoy the H$&@ out of it. I always love getting a new sub and playing through all thr great bass moments on my Blu collection.


----------



## Tom Riddle

I'm anxious for the first review of the Reference Premiere line to come out. Right now, I'm still very torn and starting to lean back to getting the RF-7's. Of course, of the Premiere line really is a step up, I may wait for them to redo the 7's in the new line. Man, I have upgraditis so bad, I just want to buy something, lol.


----------



## magic

What's the pricing on the new series and the details magnet, coil size, etc..... ?? 
I'm not seeing that info


----------



## Tom Riddle

magic said:


> What's the pricing on the new series and the details magnet, coil size, etc..... ??
> I'm not seeing that info


See the link below. Crutchfield has the on their site, for the pricing info. 

http://www.klipsch.com/reference-premiere-home-theater-systems

They are slightly higher priced than the Ref. II's.


----------



## r2t2

*I'm done... No really, I'm done.*

I always seem to have this problem whenever I upgrade a (in this case) a major component in my HT system. An early Christmas present to myself was a Samsung UN65HU9000 smart TV. I've never been completely happy with my Onkyo AVR and when it didn't want to play nice with the Samsung... Well that was the last nail in the coffin. So I get a good deal on a Yamaha RX-A2030 since all my Klipsch have always sounded better with a Yammie. :TT I'm in no hurry to adopt the Atmos stuff so the 2030 is a perfect match it my RB-81's/RC-35/RS-10's. So a bigger/badder AVR means I start looking at speakers again... First it was RS-42II's for the surrounds and front presence speakers. The system is sounding a lot better... Then I found a good deal on a RC-62II, but I'm concerned the new center channel will overpower the bookshelves... See where I'm going? :blink: Well, my new RF-82II's just got delivered and I've just run my baseline YPAO settings. And all I can say is WOW!  I'm blown away with the ease that these guys crank out the sound. 

So I'm done... Well, maybe not. :innocent: I think I'll do the rear heights and then I'm done... Really, I'm done. I've always enjoyed my various Klipsch speakers over the years and I can safely say that my current setup the most awesome that I've ever owned... :bigsmile: I hope this cycle is over... Or I should say my wallet is begging for mercy. :rofl:


----------



## Tom Riddle

*Re: I'm done... No really, I'm done.*



r2t2 said:


> I always seem to have this problem whenever I upgrade a (in this case) a major component in my HT system. An early Christmas present to myself was a Samsung UN65HU9000 smart TV. I've never been completely happy with my Onkyo AVR and when it didn't want to play nice with the Samsung... Well that was the last nail in the coffin. So I get a good deal on a Yamaha RX-A2030 since all my Klipsch have always sounded better with a Yammie. :TT I'm in no hurry to adopt the Atmos stuff so the 2030 is a perfect match it my RB-81's/RC-35/RS-10's. So a bigger/badder AVR means I start looking at speakers again... First it was RS-42II's for the surrounds and front presence speakers. The system is sounding a lot better... Then I found a good deal on a RC-62II, but I'm concerned the new center channel will overpower the bookshelves... See where I'm going? :blink: Well, my new RF-82II's just got delivered and I've just run my baseline YPAO settings. And all I can say is WOW!  I'm blown away with the ease that these guys crank out the sound.
> 
> So I'm done... Well, maybe not. :innocent: I think I'll do the rear heights and then I'm done... Really, I'm done. I've always enjoyed my various Klipsch speakers over the years and I can safely say that my current setup the most awesome that I've ever owned... :bigsmile: I hope this cycle is over... Or I should say my wallet is begging for mercy. :rofl:


Excellent briefing on your upgraditis path. I've definitley had my own - I started with an HTIB paired with Klipsch Quintet satellites. Ah, the days of ignorant bliss, you were all too fleeting.


----------



## r2t2

*Re: I'm done... No really, I'm done.*



Tom Riddle said:


> Excellent briefing on your upgraditis path. I've definitley had my own - I started with an HTIB paired with Klipsch Quintet satellites. Ah, the days of ignorant bliss, you were all too fleeting.


Yeah and I'm still using two of my old Quintets as my rear height speakers! Now I do I leave them as is or just bite the bullet and upgrade those last two speakers...


----------



## Tom Riddle

*Re: I'm done... No really, I'm done.*



r2t2 said:


> Yeah and I'm still using two of my old Quintets as my rear height speakers! Now I do I leave them as is or just bite the bullet and upgrade those last two speakers...


Upgrade them. I too still use the 2 of the quintets as my rear surrounds in my 7.1 setup. Sadly, they just can't keep up and mostly get drowned out. Even my wife told me I need to upgrade - now that's saying something. She also is letting me upgrade to a new system, even though I bought the RF-62 II's, RC-62 II, and RS-52 II's about 2 years ago. She's onboard with the RF-7 II's, if I so choose. What a great wife!


----------



## r2t2

*Re: I'm done... No really, I'm done.*



Tom Riddle said:


> Upgrade them. I too still use the 2 of the quintets as my rear surrounds in my 7.1 setup. Sadly, they just can't keep up and mostly get drowned out. Even my wife told me I need to upgrade - now that's saying something. She also is letting me upgrade to a new system, even though I bought the RF-62 II's, RC-62 II, and RS-52 II's about 2 years ago. She's onboard with the RF-7 II's, if I so choose. What a great wife!


Lucky man... Jump before she changes her mind! My ex was the same way. She's more AV savvy that her husband is... 

I'd love to get the 7's but I just don't have the room for them. So the RF-82's will have to do and so far they're doing it quite well. I can't wait until they have about 100 hours on them.


----------



## Tom Riddle

*Re: I'm done... No really, I'm done.*



r2t2 said:


> Lucky man... Jump before she changes her mind! My ex was the same way. She's more AV savvy that her husband is...
> 
> I'd love to get the 7's but I just don't have the room for them. So the RF-82's will have to do and so far they're doing it quite well. I can't wait until they have about 100 hours on them.


Luckily she won't change her mind. I have to wait a bit longer before I purchase, as we just relocated 4 months ago for my job and all the expenses of a new home add up. I'm sure if I wanted to jump the RP series now I could, but if I want to go full on RF-7's, it will be later this year. Right now, I just need my patio extended so I can get my grill on!


----------



## Tom Riddle

Alright guys, too many crickets in here right now - we need some Klipsch posts! Anyone found any reviews or have any hands on experience with the new Reference Premieres?


----------



## MetropolisLake

Tom Riddle said:


> Anyone... have any hands on experience with the new Reference Premieres?


A little bit.


----------



## Tom Riddle

MetropolisLake said:


> A little bit.


Very awesome! Have you had an opportunity to listen to any, and what are your thoughts?


----------



## r2t2

Oh how I would love to have some of those... Gimme two of those, one of these, a couple those and throw in a few subs for good measure. But... As I tweak and calibrate my current new setup I am floored by the speakers I have currently. My daughter and I watched Fury last night and it totally blew us away! A few more minor tweaks and I think it will be spot on. And I should have gone to floor standing speakers LONG ago. The RF-82II's and the RC-62II really work wonderfully together. The front stage has never sounded better. I think my current setup is a keeper! It reaffirms my love for Klipsch over the years.


----------



## JBrax

r2t2 said:


> Oh how I would love to have some of those... Gimme two of those, one of these, a couple those and throw in a few subs for good measure. But... As I tweak and calibrate my current new setup I am floored by the speakers I have currently. My daughter and I watched Fury last night and it totally blew us away! A few more minor tweaks and I think it will be spot on. And I should have gone to floor standing speakers LONG ago. The RF-82II's and the RC-62II really work wonderfully together. The front stage has never sounded better. I think my current setup is a keeper! It reaffirms my love for Klipsch over the years.


 Those are some great speakers you have there for movie night. One of the things I love with Klipsch is just how dynamic they are and so easy to drive. Outstanding home theater speakers.


----------



## r2t2

JBrax said:


> Those are some great speakers you have there for movie night. One of the things I love with Klipsch is just how dynamic they are and so easy to drive. Outstanding home theater speakers.


Well they have proven themselves to me! I'm loving my new front stage and with my hearing losses they have made dialogue so much better. My dog is confused by all the dogs he hears barking in his house too. :dizzy:


----------



## JBrax

r2t2 said:


> Well they have proven themselves to me! I'm loving my new front stage and with my hearing losses they have made dialogue so much better. My dog is confused by all the dogs he hears barking in his house too. :dizzy:


 I can relate with the dog confusion.


----------



## Tom Riddle

Well, my speaker upgrade is going to have to wait a while - I decided to have a custom lifted golf cart built instead. It's going to be sweet! I'm pretty happy with my setup right now anyway - listened to Nirvana: Live at the Paramount earlier and it felt like I was there. It's worth noting that I raised the crossover on my RF-62 II's up to 80 Hz and I like it much better. The PB13 Ultra does better with the bass anyway.


----------



## Tom Riddle

Worldwide Stereo has a great deal on the RF-7 II's in a limited edition Walnut finish! Looks awesome!


----------



## craigsub

Tom - You asked for more Klipsch posts .. In 2001, I purchased a pair of Klipsch Belles, and loved them. I sold them in 2004 to a forum friend who was quite the cool guy. He had a 7 year old daughter with serious health issues, and wanted a killer theater, as that was pretty much all she could do - she passed in 2006. He had visited our place with her, and she just went nuts over the big picture (120 inch screen) and the sound. He could only afford $2000 for speakers, and it was an easy decision to let go of the Belles just for the smile on her little face as we loaded them onto his truck. 

I never regretted selling the Belles for to this gent, as it was better that he was able to spend as much time in the family theater with her as possible. 

Last year, as much as my wife liked the sound of our "Chase Home Theater 10's", she was not thrilled with the black box look. And I had missed the sound of Klipsch Heritage. SO ... we bit the bullet, and got a pair of Lascala II's and the RC-64 II center channel (And we need to update our pictures). We LOVE both the sound and look of this system. 

Here is a link to Sam Tellig's review of the Lascalas ... The picture in the review is the exact speakers we now have. 

http://www.tubeaudio.be/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/30786_eprint.pdf


----------



## Tom Riddle

craigsub said:


> Tom - You asked for more Klipsch posts .. In 2001, I purchased a pair of Klipsch Belles, and loved them. I sold them in 2004 to a forum friend who was quite the cool guy. He had a 7 year old daughter with serious health issues, and wanted a killer theater, as that was pretty much all she could do - she passed in 2006. He had visited our place with her, and she just went nuts over the big picture (120 inch screen) and the sound. He could only afford $2000 for speakers, and it was an easy decision to let go of the Belles just for the smile on her little face as we loaded them onto his truck.
> 
> I never regretted selling the Belles for to this gent, as it was better that he was able to spend as much time in the family theater with her as possible.
> 
> Last year, as much as my wife liked the sound of our "Chase Home Theater 10's", she was not thrilled with the black box look. And I had missed the sound of Klipsch Heritage. SO ... we bit the bullet, and got a pair of Lascala II's and the RC-64 II center channel (And we need to update our pictures). We LOVE both the sound and look of this system.
> 
> Here is a link to Sam Tellig's review of the Lascalas ... The picture in the review is the exact speakers we now have.
> 
> http://www.tubeaudio.be/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/30786_eprint.pdf


Welcome back to the wonderful world of Klipsch! That's a great post - very sorry to hear that his daughter passed. I wish I had a dedicated room that I could go with some larger klips horns.


----------



## willis7469

Craigsub. Great story.


----------



## craigsub

Thanks, guys - Klipsch and I actually go back to the 70's (which makes me feel OLD) ... and it's always amusing when people make fun of Klipsch for being "bright" or "harsh". Tellig's review of the Lascalas is spot on - the microdynamics of these speakers is first rate.

Our "basement theater" has a pair of vintage 1956 Electrovoice Georgians. Until a few years ago, Electrovoice made the drivers for the Klipsch Heritage speakers. Eminence does them now, and still models the drivers after the Paul Klipsch specs from decades ago.

The Georgians were the EV version of the Klipschorns ... and for 59 year old speakers, they are amazing. For perspective, the TV is a Panasonic 65 inch plasma. The Georgians in their home:


----------



## chashint

I would like to have enough space to place my speakers that far away from the TV, it would really improve everything about the soundfield.


----------



## dtr20

I have klf20's for my mains, a kv3 for my center, klf10's for my sides, kg1.5's for my rears, with an old Cambridge soundworks psw1 subwoofer. I also have a set of kg3.5's not hooked up and a set of klipsch belle's not hooked up. I love the looks of the belle's but they never really sounded right for some reason, so they never made it to the main system.


----------



## Tom Riddle

Well fellow Klipsch owners, I couldn't wait and upgraded to the RF-7 II's and RC-64 II in beautiful Cherry! I though these things looked great when I put them in place, but once I turned them on, I was blown away! These aren't just sternum punchers mind you, they have a clarity in the highs and mid-bass, that I've never heard before. The soundstage is so wide it's unreal. My wife was a bit dismayed at the size at first, but then I played some scenes from the Dark Knight Rises, and she was floored. Even admitted that it was worth the upgrade. If you are looking for a stellar deal, go to Acousticsounddesign.com. Unbelievable prices.


----------



## B- one

Tom Riddle said:


> Well fellow Klipsch owners, I couldn't wait and upgraded to the RF-7 II's and RC-64 II in beautiful Cherry! I though these things looked great when I put them in place, but once I turned them on, I was blown away! These aren't just sternum punchers mind you, they have a clarity in the highs and mid-bass, that I've never heard before. The soundstage is so wide it's unreal. My wife was a bit dismayed at the size at first, but then I played some scenes from the Dark Knight Rises, and she was floored. Even admitted that it was worth the upgrade. If you are looking for a stellar deal, go to Acousticsounddesign.com. Unbelievable prices.


Pics or it never happened! What about that hot rod golf cart as well?:foottap:


----------



## Tom Riddle

Lol. The Golf Cart still has another week before it will be finished, and i will post pics then.


----------



## NBPk402

Tom Riddle said:


> Lol. The Golf Cart still has another week before it will be finished, and i will post pics then.


Are you sure this isn't Tim the Tool Man?


----------



## B- one

Looks great Tom! I'm sure that's a great improvement as long as we're keeping you busy any full frontal pics? We all live the copper here.?


----------



## Tom Riddle

ellisr63 said:


> Are you sure this isn't Tim the Tool Man?


Lol. Al, is that you? This system needed more power!


----------



## Tom Riddle

B- one said:


> Looks great Tom! I'm sure that's a great improvement as long as we're keeping you busy any full frontal pics? We all live the copper here.?


I didn't take any without the grilles. I have three boys, oldest is 4, and they would go straight for the copper. I may be able to get some later this week - when they're sleeping, lol.


----------



## Tom Riddle

Where did everyone go?! This thread has the weirdest traffic pattern. Wake up everyone! Let's talk some Klipsch! Watched my first movie last night on the RF-7's and all o can say is Wow! These things are amazing - articulate and powerful. My room is 8500 cubic feet and it filled it with ease!


----------



## mpednault

I know what you mean! I feel like ever since the new owners of this forum took over its been just crickets chirping. The build threads have all but died off. There used to be 2 pages of new builds that we're getting posted and updated daily... I don't know what happened. I'm pushing to get my HT done for my sons 5th birthday party for the 25th. I've got RF62 II's for mains, S10's for surrounds and will be getting a third RF62 II for center channel duty and eventually a pair of Reference series bookshelves for front heights. Maybe a couple of in ceiling speakers too. Can't wait to finally be finished and hear what my Klipsch speakers can do. I've only had them hooked up for a couple of hours when I first bought them and they've been tucked away in their boxes ever since (3 years have passed).


----------



## JBrax

It does seem as though traffic has slowed on the site. Strangely whenever a giveaway comes along traffic seems to spike? Hmmmm…


----------



## Tom Riddle

mpednault said:


> I know what you mean! I feel like ever since the new owners of this forum took over its been just crickets chirping. The build threads have all but died off. There used to be 2 pages of new builds that we're getting posted and updated daily... I don't know what happened. I'm pushing to get my HT done for my sons 5th birthday party for the 25th. I've got RF62 II's for mains, S10's for surrounds and will be getting a third RF62 II for center channel duty and eventually a pair of Reference series bookshelves for front heights. Maybe a couple of in ceiling speakers too. Can't wait to finally be finished and hear what my Klipsch speakers can do. I've only had them hooked up for a couple of hours when I first bought them and they've been tucked away in their boxes ever since (3 years have passed).


Man, you have some patience. Here'S to you finishing that theater! Yeah, I can't believe how light the traffic is here, it's almost painful trying to find places to post. I'm a member of other forums and the traffic is crazy, especially from the Klipsch crowd.


----------



## Tom Riddle

JBrax said:


> It does seem as though traffic has slowed on the site. Strangely whenever a giveaway comes along traffic seems to spike? Hmmmm…


There has to be ways to spike Traffic that doesn't involve giveaways though. I really believe this forum needs more advanced coverage of hot topics in the HT world to spark more people's interest.


----------



## chashint

From my seat it looks like there are fewer new members showing up seeking help and the ones that are showing up are just registering without asking questions or when a question is asked often times they never post more than a single follow up.
It also does not help traffic when someone shows up that obviously needs help and argumentatively rejects answers/advice offered. The core group here rightfully stops responding.
I participate in several forums and the lower traffic is not just here, across a variety of subject matter the forum traffic is lower.
The give always are great (I am always pleased when a longer term active member wins).
Unfortunately the little rush to generate 25 posts doesn't result in anything substantial to actually discuss.
Almost everything works better and works better together than it did even 5 years ago, 
Even entry level AVRs/HTIBs set speaker levels and distance automatically.
Maybe people just need less help, or use Facebook/YouTube/Instructables instead of forums to get answers.
YouTube has grown into a monster of information that includes video showing exactly how to do it.


----------



## JBrax

You make a very good point with the immensely valuable YouTube being a go to for many seeking help. I myself use it for most things that I need help with. Having a visual aide to walk you through step by step is outstanding.


----------



## Tom Riddle

chashint said:


> From my seat it looks like there are fewer new members showing up seeking help and the ones that are showing up are just registering without asking questions or when a question is asked often times they never post more than a single follow up.
> It also does not help traffic when someone shows up that obviously needs help and argumentatively rejects answers/advice offered. The core group here rightfully stops responding.
> I participate in several forums and the lower traffic is not just here, across a variety of subject matter the forum traffic is lower.
> The give always are great (I am always pleased when a longer term active member wins).
> Unfortunately the little rush to generate 25 posts doesn't result in anything substantial to actually discuss.
> Almost everything works better and works better together than it did even 5 years ago,
> Even entry level AVRs/HTIBs set speaker levels and distance automatically.
> Maybe people just need less help, or use Facebook/YouTube/Instructables instead of forums to get answers.
> YouTube has grown into a monster of information that includes video showing exactly how to do it.


I certainly agree with many points you made, but as a member of several other forums too, I still see a lot of traffic in some. Many of us that actively participate in the forums always have been part of the niche group that are actively changing their systems and/or are first adopters. I've always seen a lot of new comers enter and quickly leave, as many of us actives can be very impatient when a newbie fails to listen or becomes argumentative, like you mentioned. Yes, You Tube is a growing monster and will provide the vast majority of the people out there with the simple information they need to get their HT gear setup, but for those that are true enthusiasts, they will need these forums. 

While I'm not always active here, mostly due to the traffic, I am at many others and can say that without these threads, I wouldn't know half of what I need to about HT. I started as a guy that thought Dynamic mode was amazing and loved my HTIB, and truly believed PDP's were horrible technology. Now I'm the proud owner of some of the greatest speakers ever made, in my opinion, powered by an external amp hooked to a great receiver I use as a pre/pro and own two of the greatest Plasmas ever made - unfortunately one of them is not a Kuro.


----------



## JBrax

The amp shootout here has given me a small dose of the upgrade bug. For the moment I've talked myself out of that but thinking about upgrading my front L/R. I currently have Klipsch rf-82 II's matched with the rc-64 II. I've found some deals on the rf-7 II's well below MSRP and it's got me seriously mulling it over. When shopping I was able to listen to both and couldn't justify the price difference but now I'm thinking of pulling the trigger. Anyone here make that leap and if so what are your thoughts?


----------



## macromicroman

JBrax said:


> The amp shootout here has given me a small dose of the upgrade bug. For the moment I've talked myself out of that but thinking about upgrading my front L/R. I currently have Klipsch rf-82 II's matched with the rc-64 II. I've found some deals on the rf-7 II's well below MSRP and it's got me seriously mulling it over. When shopping I was able to listen to both and couldn't justify the price difference but now I'm thinking of pulling the trigger. Anyone here make that leap and if so what are your thoughts?


I went through a lot of different reference series speakers. Started with RS-42ii, went to RS-52iis--sound much better--could not afford the RS-62iis.

Started with RC-52ii, then RC-62ii and finally a RC-64--The RC-64 makes the other two seem like jokes.

Started with RF-62ii, then RF-82ii and finally RF-7ii. The RF-7ii sounds a lot better than the RF-82ii. Seems to open up the sound stage and I can hear each individual instruments and singers. Of course new amps probably helped.


----------



## Tom Riddle

JBrax said:


> The amp shootout here has given me a small dose of the upgrade bug. For the moment I've talked myself out of that but thinking about upgrading my front L/R. I currently have Klipsch rf-82 II's matched with the rc-64 II. I've found some deals on the rf-7 II's well below MSRP and it's got me seriously mulling it over. When shopping I was able to listen to both and couldn't justify the price difference but now I'm thinking of pulling the trigger. Anyone here make that leap and if so what are your thoughts?


I agree with macromicroman. I just went from the 62 II's to the 64 II and RF 7 II's and there is no contest. The 7's will easily trump the 82's, they really open up the soundstage and cross the line between speaker and reality. Even my wife comments on how everything sounds so natural and real, whereas, the 62's sounds great, but they just didn't have the realism and soundstage the 7's do. Buy from AcousticSoundDesign.com. Great deals and fast shipping.


----------



## JBrax

Tom Riddle said:


> I agree with macromicroman. I just went from the 62 II's to the 64 II and RF 7 II's and there is no contest. The 7's will easily trump the 82's, they really open up the soundstage and cross the line between speaker and reality. Even my wife comments on how everything sounds so natural and real, whereas, the 62's sounds great, but they just didn't have the realism and soundstage the 7's do. Buy from AcousticSoundDesign.com. Great deals and fast shipping.


 That was one of the vendors that I've found that offer them at well below MSRP. I would imagine the difference you encountered was substantial considering the jump you made. I remember the 7's sounding better than the 82's but not enough to justify the difference in cost. Finding the 7's much cheaper has made it much easier for me to justify the cost. I also have a rc-62 II I need to sell that would help to offset the cost.


----------



## JBrax

macromicroman said:


> I went through a lot of different reference series speakers. Started with RS-42ii, went to RS-52iis--sound much better--could not afford the RS-62iis. Started with RC-52ii, then RC-62ii and finally a RC-64--The RC-64 makes the other two seem like jokes. Started with RF-62ii, then RF-82ii and finally RF-7ii. The RF-7ii sounds a lot better than the RF-82ii. Seems to open up the sound stage and I can hear each individual instruments and singers. Of course new amps probably helped.


 Thanks for the feedback. I've followed a similar upgrade path as you and a part of me wishes I had just gone all in from the beginning. I still have rs-42 II's for my surrounds but I'm ok with them. I've had every center channel in the Reference lineup but I've stuck with the 82's as that was my initial purchase. I really need to stop reading the shootouts because it always makes me start wondering what I could do to improve my setup!


----------



## Tom Riddle

JBrax said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've followed a similar upgrade path as you and a part of me wishes I had just gone all in from the beginning. I still have rs-42 II's for my surrounds but I'm ok with them. I've had every center channel in the Reference lineup but I've stuck with the 82's as that was my initial purchase. I really need to stop reading the shootouts because it always makes me start wondering what I could do to improve my setup!


I know what you mean - the upgrade bug has a nasty bite.


----------



## B- one

I have the Rf-63's and have thought about Rf-7's but someone told me(not sure who) it may not be worth upgrading. I bought the 63's over 83's thinking they would be more manageable to move why did I use reason. Also have the rc-64 I always buy the best center and 4 rs-62 bought two originally and got two more on close out our setup isn't optimal but it all works well enough. I keep looking for a deal on some Rb-81's for front height speakers,but maybe to cheap to buy them.


----------



## JBrax

Trying to haggle the price down and ran out of business hours. If tax season wasn't right around the corner I probably would have already pulled the trigger. I hate tax season!


----------



## mpednault

I'll buy that RC62II from you JBRAX. As long as the price is right...


----------



## JBrax

mpednault said:


> I'll buy that RC62II from you JBRAX. As long as the price is right...


 Send me a PM.


----------



## chashint

5 years ago I went through the speaker buying decision process.
Starpower (local store) ran a two for one weekend sale on the RF-83's and it made the decision a no brainer.
I went with the RS-42's and have been well satisfied (plus they fit between the top of doorways and the ceiling which is a requirement).
Sometimes I think about replacing the RC-62 but the last time I checked the RC-64 is still a behemoth.
If you use the sound system a lot and have the coin I think the RF-7's will add "weight and presence " to the sound stage that the lower models cannot achieve.
Maybe I should look into the RC-64 again. The Reference lineup has changed twice in 5 years. 
No telling what may happen next.


----------



## JBrax

Well I pulled the trigger on the rf-7 II's so my front stage will all match. Maybe down the road I'll get bigger surrounds but I really am happy with the rs-42's. I think I'm done for awhile.


----------



## hoovie87

I started building a budget home theater a couple years ago. I currently have a Pioneer Elite VSX-42 receiver, a stereo pair of Klipsch Synergy F-10 floorstanders, and third F-10 for the center channel. I have two Optimus Pro LX7 bookshelfs for surrounds I got for free. Then have a 15" Low Rider sub I built on lows (it was a PA sub I built that I never used) with the Dayton SA1000 subwoofer amplifier. It is decent as it drops to 32Hz -3dB, but the Low Rider 15" woofer doesn't have great dynamics. It gets loud enough to match up with the speakers though.

I plan to upgrade the sub and rears at some point. But, it sounds pretty good with the room correction and delay software in the Elite receiver! For the $115 new each Klipsch cost, it is an awesome value of a system! I heard so many speakers. At this price point for new speakers, I couldn't find anything better sounding IMO than the Synergy speakers. Our house is so reverberant that I plan to design some nice acoustic panels first.

Cool reading about y'alls systems!!!

Regards, 
David

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## hoovie87

hoovie87 said:


> I started building a budget home theater a couple years ago. I currently have a Pioneer Elite VSX-42 receiver, a stereo pair of Klipsch Synergy F-10 floorstanders, and third F-10 for the center channel. I have two Optimus Pro LX7 bookshelfs for surrounds I got for free. Then have a 15" Low Rider sub I built on lows (it was a PA sub I built that I never used) with the Dayton SA1000 subwoofer amplifier. It is decent as it drops to 32Hz -3dB, but the Low Rider 15" woofer doesn't have great dynamics. It gets loud enough to match up with the speakers though.
> 
> I plan to upgrade the sub and rears at some point. But, it sounds pretty good with the room correction and delay software in the Elite receiver! For the $115 new each Klipsch cost, it is an awesome value of a system! I heard so many speakers. At this price point for new speakers, I couldn't find anything better sounding IMO than the Synergy speakers. Our house is so reverberant that I plan to design some nice acoustic panels first.
> 
> Cool reading about y'alls systems!!!
> 
> Regards,
> David
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


I found a pic.

Regards, 
David

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## JBrax

hoovie87 said:


> I found a pic. Regards, David Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


 Very clean looking setup Hoovie. Is that a tower I see behind the display? Have you ever thought of somehow putting that in the front? Maybe get a small riser for the TV if the tower would obstruct your view. Just a thought…


----------



## JBrax

Woo Hoo! I've got me a tracking # and the new speakers will be here next Wednesday. It shows 1 piece at a weight of 240 pounds which is odd. The weight of each speaker is listed at 87 pounds so by my calculations there's an additional 66 pounds of unaccounted weight? Maybe they accidentally shipped me some Palladiums? Nah…


----------



## mpednault

Nice JBRAX. I sent you a PM about the RC............ You're probably hoping to get more than I want to spend but figured I'd ask.


----------



## JBrax

mpednault said:


> Nice JBRAX. I sent you a PM about the RC............ You're probably hoping to get more than I want to spend but figured I'd ask.


 It will be a bit before I get around to getting you that info. Busy time at work!


----------



## hoovie87

JBrax said:


> Very clean looking setup Hoovie. Is that a tower I see behind the display? Have you ever thought of somehow putting that in the front? Maybe get a small riser for the TV if the tower would obstruct your view. Just a thought…


Yes! And there is two rolls of foam behind the TV also. Because the port is in that corner there, the foam made it sound like the other speakers.

I can't think of how not to block either the equipment or the door that swings open with the speaker in the front. There is actually a slight down angle on the speaker now which helps.

One thing that's cool is when I watch programs or listen to music in stereo - the phantom center image is right on that center channel. It is so defined that I can't tell if the center is on or not without knowing if the program is stereo.

Regards, 
David

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## hoovie87

JBrax said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on the rf-7 II's so my front stage will all match. Maybe down the road I'll get bigger surrounds but I really am happy with the rs-42's. I think I'm done for awhile.


I want to hear the new reference series. I have not found anywhere to hear them. Anyone know of anyone near the space coast of FL that has a display of them? Or that carries nice speakers to listen to in general?

Regards, 
David

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## Savjac

JBrax said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on the rf-7 II's so my front stage will all match. Maybe down the road I'll get bigger surrounds but I really am happy with the rs-42's. I think I'm done for awhile.


Color me Jealous, so very jealous. Cant wait to hear what you think.


----------



## JBrax

Savjac said:


> Color me Jealous, so very jealous. Cant wait to hear what you think.


 Thanks, I can't wait to hear what I think!


----------



## willis7469

Me too JBrax!!! Good for you.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Me too JBrax!!! Good for you.


 Thanks Willis! I'm pretty excited but a little concerned with the size of the speakers because it's going to be tight in the space I have to work with.


----------



## chashint

There's not much difference in the footprint but the RF7's are taller.


----------



## JBrax

chashint said:


> There's not much difference in the footprint but the RF7's are taller.


 It's the nearly 2.5" in additional width of each speaker I'm worried about. 5" in total and I have a closet door to the left that still needs to be opened from time to time. I'll make it work though.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Thanks Willis! I'm pretty excited but a little concerned with the size of the speakers because it's going to be tight in the space I have to work with.
> 
> 
> View attachment 88594


Any chance you may try the 82's as surrounds?


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> Any chance you may try the 82's as surrounds?


 No, although I'd like to I just don't have the room.


----------



## JBrax

My new speakers are on a truck and out for delivery. Woo Hoo!


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> My new speakers are on a truck and out for delivery. Woo Hoo!


 If you thought waiting for your iPhone to come was tough.... Lol
Btw, I happen to know that it takes fantastic pictures. Just sayin!


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> If you thought waiting for your iPhone to come was tough.... Lol Btw, I happen to know that it takes fantastic pictures. Just sayin!


 Ohhh…pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## willis7469

Yep!


----------



## JBrax

Woo Hoo!


----------



## JBrax

Here's a size comparison.


----------



## chashint

See I said it would be 'exactly' the same footprint ..... hehehehe


----------



## willis7469

Wow! That's quite considerable.


----------



## JBrax

Here they are with the hood up.


----------



## JBrax

chashint said:


> See I said it would be 'exactly' the same footprint ..... hehehehe


 They look considerably larger Charlie.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Wow! That's quite considerable.


 I'd say so but my one concern was the closet to the left wouldn't open. I've got about 1/4" of play. Mama says she'll be careful getting out the vacuum.


----------



## JBrax

Initial impressions before running Audyssey is they aren't nearly as bright/harsh with music. That was one of my complaints with the 82's. With some music Adele for instance they could become a bit fatiguing at higher volumes. That is definitely gone so I may scrap the separate 2 channel rig.


----------



## B- one

Wow they look great!


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> Wow they look great!


 Thanks Brandon. I'm happy with them before running Audyssey. I've demoed chapter 17 of Transformers DOM and Adele on Blu-Ray and so far color me impressed.


----------



## JBrax

I'm very surprised by the amount of bass the dual 10's put out. These things hit HARD!


----------



## JBrax

Just ran Audyssey and it set my mains at 30…wow! I think I'll still bump it up to 80 and let the dual SVS subs handle the heavy lifting.


----------



## willis7469

I think that's a good call. Goin crazy with demo material?


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> I think that's a good call. Goin crazy with demo material?


 Oh you have no idea! Trying really hard to reproduce the shrill I've heard before with the 82's in regards to music. It's gone and I'm really loving these speakers so far.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Oh you have no idea! Trying really hard to reproduce the shrill I've heard before with the 82's in regards to music. It's gone and I'm really loving these speakers so far.


 awesome! Really glad for you. Turn it up!


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> awesome! Really glad for you. Turn it up!


 Thanks and it's turned up for sure. Strangely my dog isn't running out of the room? Natures way of saying the higher frequencies are now better maybe?


----------



## willis7469

Id say so! What does mamma think?is she still in the room? Lol


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Id say so! What does mamma think?is she still in the room? Lol


 Mama had to go to work which is probably a good thing. Once I get things dialed in I like to push the limits. I'm doing Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds right now on Blu-Ray and I think I may have shed a tear on Gravedigger. The difference when it comes to music is remarkable! I should have paid more attention to music when demoing speakers but I've always been more into movies. Just really impressed.


----------



## willis7469

Good call on Dave and Tim. Great song(gravedigger), great BD. I think I'll do that tomorrow. THX!


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Good call on Dave and Tim. Great song(gravedigger), great BD. I think I'll do that tomorrow. THX!


 Sho nuff!


----------



## jamesfrazier

JBrax said:


> Here's a size comparison.


Man those are massive! I've always loved the look of the drivers on klipsch products. One of the few metallic looking drivers that don't look cheap. Bet those are a joy to listen too. Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## JBrax

jamesfrazier said:


> Man those are massive! I've always loved the look of the drivers on klipsch products. One of the few metallic looking drivers that don't look cheap. Bet those are a joy to listen too. Congrats on the new purchase!


 Thank you and yes they are. I'm going strong on 3 hours sleep but I can't seem to shut it down? I've been looking for a musical weakness all night but just continue to be impressed. I can't recommend these speakers enough as long as you don't pay the $3,200 MSRP.


----------



## jamesfrazier

JBrax said:


> Thank you and yes they are. I'm going strong on 3 hours sleep but I can't seem to shut it down? I've been looking for a musical weakness all night but just continue to be impressed. I can't recommend these speakers enough as long as you don't pay the $3,200 MSRP.


Haha glad to see you enjoying them. I feel can your excitement. 

I felt the same way when I finally upgraded my sub. Just gotta get some new LR speakers.


----------



## mpednault

As my dedicated HT gets wrapped up I'm looking into buying a nice pair of speakers for my game room for stereo music only listening. There's a nice pair of 1973 walnut heresy's in my town for $295. Is that a decent price for the pair or should I try and get them for less? If so, what are they truly worth?


----------



## JBrax

mpednault said:


> As my dedicated HT gets wrapped up I'm looking into buying a nice pair of speakers for my game room for stereo music only listening. There's a nice pair of 1973 walnut heresy's in my town for $295. Is that a decent price for the pair or should I try and get them for less? If so, what are they truly worth?


 If they're in good shape I'd jump on that deal. MSRP is $1,700 for a pair of Heresy's if you were to buy them new today. The Heritage series is very popular amongst the Klipsch crowd. If you can give them a listen I'd snatch them up pretty quick.


----------



## mpednault

I'll see if I can audition them before buying. They appear to be in good shape from the pictures in the craigslist ad. Do they favor vinyl and tube amps or will a newer receiver sound good? I have a Denon AVRS in my HT and like the sound as compare to the Onkyo and Pioneers I've had in the past within the same price range.


----------



## JBrax

mpednault said:


> I'll see if I can audition them before buying. They appear to be in good shape from the pictures in the craigslist ad. Do they favor vinyl and tube amps or will a newer receiver sound good? I have a Denon AVRS in my HT and like the sound as compare to the Onkyo and Pioneers I've had in the past within the same price range.


 To be completely honest I don't have much experience with Heritage speakers. They have quite the following but they're just so expensive if you buy them new. If those Heresy's are in good shape that's a killer deal. You better act quickly because I don't think they'll last long at that price.


----------



## sulliyan80

just bought one yesterday


----------



## mpednault

Going to listen to them on Sunday!


----------



## JBrax

mpednault said:


> Going to listen to them on Sunday!


 Let us know what you thought.


----------



## chashint

JBrax said:


> Initial impressions before running Audyssey is they aren't nearly as bright/harsh with music. That was one of my complaints with the 82's. With some music Adele for instance they could become a bit fatiguing at higher volumes. That is definitely gone so I may scrap the separate 2 channel rig.


I am glad you like them and they squeeze into the space.
It's been over five years since I have done serious comparative listening but your description of the 7's vs the 82's is pretty much the way I have described the difference between the 83's and the 82's.
When the Reference II series hit the showroom my brother and I visited them and I was very impressed with the 7's. Not to the point of getting rid of the 83's but very impressed.

I never see my speakers nekked but that RC-64 sitting there in its birthday suit really grabs my attention.

Enjoy the new toys.


----------



## JBrax

chashint said:


> I am glad you like them and they squeeze into the space. It's been over five years since I have done serious comparative listening but your description of the 7's vs the 82's is pretty much the way I have described the difference between the 83's and the 82's. When the Reference II series hit the showroom my brother and I visited them and I was very impressed with the 7's. Not to the point of getting rid of the 83's but very impressed. I never see my speakers nekked but that RC-64 sitting there in its birthday suit really grabs my attention. Enjoy the new toys.


 I've never personally heard the 83's but from everything I've read they compare favorably with the 7's. Some even seem to prefer them over the 7's when the main preference is a musical application. The 7's are definitely an upgrade over my 82's in every way. The front stage is purdy to look at with the grills off but I only did that for the pics. You sound like the upgrade bug is itching and needs to be scratched. RC-64 II?


----------



## chashint

From time to time I itch for the RC-64, but the space it has to fit into is no bigger now than it was when I settled on the RC-62.
The PS3 lives on one side of the center channel and ROKU, network switch, HDD live on the other side.


----------



## JBrax

Sounds like an easy fix to me. New entertainment center?


----------



## Tom Riddle

Man, I've been away too long! JBRAX, love the new speakers! Welcome to the club! I watched The Fast and the Furious tonight on the 7's and 64 tonight, and what a "Furious" soundtrack! These speakers just reproduce everything so effortlessly. The play so nice with my PB13 Ultra, that I think they were made for each other.


----------



## JBrax

Tom Riddle said:


> Man, I've been away too long! JBRAX, love the new speakers! Welcome to the club! I watched The Fast and the Furious tonight on the 7's and 64 tonight, and what a "Furious" soundtrack! These speakers just reproduce everything so effortlessly. The play so nice with my PB13 Ultra, that I think they were made for each other.


 Thanks, I've gotta say they've impressed me. Huge improvement over the 82's in regards to music. I threw in my Adele Blu-Ray and nearly shed a tear. The shrill at higher volume levels that I experienced with the 82's is gone. Definitely happy with the upgrade. On a side note that Ultra of yours must be impressive.


----------



## Tom Riddle

JBrax said:


> Thanks, I've gotta say they've impressed me. Huge improvement over the 82's in regards to music. I threw in my Adele Blu-Ray and nearly shed a tear. The shrill at higher volume levels that I experienced with the 82's is gone. Definitely happy with the upgrade. On a side note that Ultra of yours must be impressive.


That's awesome. I noticed they were overall smoother on the highs too, while retaining that lovely horn sound! The Ultra is very impressive - a complete class of it's own. It's musical and it produces some great infrasonic bass. My room is huge, around 8800, and my 1 Ultra handles it with ease.


----------



## JBrax

So I've settled in nicely with the new rf-7 II's and have done a lot of fiddling to get everything just right. Speaker toe-in was not quite pointed at the MLP but just outside of it. Have run Audyssey about eleventeen times due to slight movements and I've got it just right. At one time I gave thought to putting a separate two channel system together but that idea has been nixed. These things sound just as good with music as they do with movies. For anybody giving thought to upgrading it's well worth the investment.


----------



## gadgtfreek

I finally got mine all setup with the new 7ii's and 64ii. At first I had them about 8.5 feet apart toed in, but when I added the 64ii everything just seemed on top of each other sound wise.










Then, after putting the subs inside and spreading the towers out, things really opened up. It truly sounds great, I mean I watched Taken 3, American Sniper and The Battle of Five Armies this weekend and it blew me away. The 64ii is a meaty center too, really puts out the dialog clear and powerful.

This is how it looks now, towers are 10' 7" apart and about 10' 4" from the MLP, so I have a pretty good triangle. Towers are toed in and aimed at a point about 2 feet behind the MLP. So it's not overly aggressive, but there is some nice toe in. Sounds amazing.


----------



## JBrax

Very nice looking setup! Yep, I'm pretty blown away by the improvement in sound. Are you coming from the 82/62 References?


----------



## gadgtfreek

JBrax said:


> Very nice looking setup! Yep, I'm pretty blown away by the improvement in sound. Are you coming from the 82/62 References?


Yeah, I upgraded from a small def tech system to the 82II and 62II, and then the 7II and 64II.

I love it.


----------



## chashint

gadgtfreek said:


> This is how it looks now, towers are 10' 7" apart and about 10' 4" from the MLP, so I have a pretty good triangle. Towers are toed in and aimed at a point about 2 feet behind the MLP. So it's not overly aggressive, but there is some nice toe in. Sounds amazing.


I wish I had enough room to spread my speakers out like that (actually I wish I could convince SWMBO to rearrange the living room so I could spread the speakers out like that).
Looks great.


----------



## B- one

gadgtfreek said:


>


Very nice:T


----------



## gadgtfreek

Thanks guys!


----------



## macromicroman

I also found that the RF-7ii sound better with the subwoofers on the inside. Like many others I started with RF-62s and then RF-82iis and went through the whole series of center channels also. I went from RS-42iis to RS-52iis for the surrounds.

The RF-7ii are so much better sounding than the other floor standing speakers that I was amazed when I first set them up.


----------



## prerich

gadgtfreek said:


> Thanks guys!


Did you ever decide on which room treatments you're going to use? 

On my front - I'm getting ready to purchase some ALK B crossovers (built by DeanG). I'll have a trio of them to go in my 76 Cornwalls and one to go in my Cornwall Vertical. I can't wait to get them here!!!! Got a real good deal on them too!!!!


----------



## gadgtfreek

I have swatches coming from ATS now. I am going to put four 24"x48" on the wall behind us first.


----------



## prerich

gadgtfreek said:


> I have swatches coming from ATS now. I am going to put four 24"x48" on the wall behind us first.


Sounds like a plan! We're located not that far from each other


----------



## gadgtfreek

prerich said:


> Sounds like a plan! We're located not that far from each other


Sure are!

I sent in pics of my living room, and since we set right against a big wall and the room is narrow, they said kill the reflections on the wall first.


----------



## prerich

gadgtfreek said:


> Sure are!
> 
> I sent in pics of my living room, and since we set right against a big wall and the room is narrow, they said kill the reflections on the wall first.


Excellent!!!! So how are you enjoying your RF-7II's? Do you do more movie watching or 2 channel listening. Some people believe that 2 channel and HT can't exist together - but I'm one that believes it can.


----------



## JBrax

I can tell you I'm loving mine! 2 channel listening is remarkably improved over the 82's I had. The larger horns are much smoother and the harshness I sometimes experienced with female vocals (Adele) is gone.


----------



## willis7469

Can you Klipsch guys ID these? I haven't a clue.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Can you Klipsch guys ID these? I haven't a clue.


 KG 5.5's maybe? It would be easier without the grills.


----------



## JBrax

And if they are that would be a steal of a deal. It could be a case of someone having something and no clue of their worth. Any pics without the grills on them?


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> And if they are that would be a steal of a deal. It could be a case of someone having something and no clue of their worth. Any pics without the grills on them?


 exactly! A diamond in the rough. I'll try to get a pic no grills.


----------



## prerich

JBrax said:


> KG 5.5's maybe? It would be easier without the grills.


Yes, to make a positive ID the grills would have to come off. I'm thinking either KG 5.5 or CF series, or KLF 20's or 30's.


----------



## prerich

for $20....I don't care what series they are ! They'd be coming home with me! If they were broken, either I could fix them or I know where I could get the parts to fix them!!! That my friend is a steal deal.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

THE SHOE MAKER THEATER.


----------



## Savjac

Finally starting to come around. It does not look like much but it sounds pretty good. Now to paint, add curtains, find another pair of the big ones.


----------



## Lumen

Savjac said:


> It does not look like much but it sounds pretty good.


Looks can be deceiving. I'd say this look means business! Good job!


----------



## prerich

Savjac said:


> Finally starting to come around. It does not look like much but it sounds pretty good. Now to paint, add curtains, find another pair of the big ones.


That's a very nice system you have there!!!!! Congrats! :T:bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax

Savjac said:


> Finally starting to come around. It does not look like much but it sounds pretty good. Now to paint, add curtains, find another pair of the big ones.


 Looks good to me. I bet it sounds great…very nice!


----------



## willis7469

Looks beautiful Savjac! Only thing is that minivee looks out of place next to those huge towers!


----------



## chashint

willis7469 said:


> Looks beautiful Savjac! Only thing is that minivee looks out of place next to those huge towers!


I thought the sub may have gotten wet and shrunk.


----------



## willis7469

chashint said:


> I thought the sub may have gotten wet and shrunk.


 rofl. Proof that water and electronics don't mix.


----------



## tesseract

Savjac said:


> Finally starting to come around. It does not look like much but it sounds pretty good. Now to paint, add curtains, find another pair of the big ones.


That looks like a real nice start, bet it sounds great!


----------



## Savjac

Thank You gents, y'all are too kind.
Time to start cleaning house and put in the next set of stuff.
I wish someone would have told me not to water the woof before now. Sheesh.

The white one in the left rear corner does most of the work and that is waterproof. 

So which speaks next, the Def Tech's, the Dahlquist or the Tang Bands ??


----------



## Lumen

chashint said:


> I thought the sub may have gotten wet and shrunk.





willis7469 said:


> rofl. Proof that water and electronics don't mix.





Savjac said:


> I wish someone would have told me not to water the woof before now. Sheesh


Where do you come up with this calibre of entertainment? It's just too much for the old pump. 
"Elizabeth, I'm comin' ta join ya honey!"


----------



## chashint

In my case I am not smart enough to know any better.

But I think Willis and Jack are both naturally talented like that.


----------



## cb_600

Hi. 

New to this forum. (And from Norway, so my English can be some what pore). 

I have bought a pair of Klipsch Tangent 4000, can't find much information about them on the Web. Is there anyone here that have any knowledge about them? 

I have found out that they're are basically ported Heresy II. And they do sound amazing, much like Heresy III that I have owned before, but with more bass.


----------



## prerich

cb_600 said:


> Hi.
> 
> New to this forum. (And from Norway, so my English can be some what pore).
> 
> I have bought a pair of Klipsch Tangent 4000, can't find much information about them on the Web. Is there anyone here that have any knowledge about them?
> 
> I have found out that they're are basically ported Heresy II. And they do sound amazing, much like Heresy III that I have owned before, but with more bass.


Here're the specs for your speakers:

FREQUENCY RESPONSE:	38Hz-20kHz(+-)3dB
SENSITIVITY:	97dB @ 1watt/1meter
POWER HANDLING:	125 watts maximum continuous (625 watts peak)
NOMINAL IMPEDANCE:	8 ohms
TWEETER:	K-76-K 1" (2.54cm) Phenolic dome compression driver
HIGH FREQUENCY HORN:	90(o)x40(o) Exponential Horn
MIDRANGE:	K-53-K 1.5" (3.81cm) Phenolic diaphragm compression driver
MID FREQUENCY HORN:	90(o)x40(o) Exponential Horn
WOOFER:	K-27-K 12" (30.48cm) Fiber-composite cone
ENCLOSURE MATERIAL:	Medium density fiberboard construction (MDF)
ENCLOSURE TYPE:	Bass reflex via triple front-mounted ports
DIMENSIONS:	35.75" (90.8cm) x 15.2" (38.6cm) x 14.2" (36.1cm)
WEIGHT:	60 lbs. (27.2kg)

I owned the Tangent 50's years ago - a fine speaker indeed! :sn:


----------



## Savjac

willis7469 said:


> Looks beautiful Savjac! Only thing is that minivee looks out of place next to those huge towers!


Having re read this post as I am thinking of selling the Klipsch, or the Dahlquist, I can say without reservation, that if anyone has not heard this little sub, you would be shocked by what it can do.
It may not kill when it comes to home theater, but for music it can do just about anything and at any volume. It starts to drop at about 28hz but still plays, so anything short of the deepest e;electronic music is safe. 
Yes even Cosmic Hippo. They are a bit expensive at $900 or so, but for music, they move a great deal of air and meld with the mains very good and reigns very close to the REL. No one who has heard them in a system before believes how potent they are. I did not but I bought them on a whim and they just work.:hsd:


----------

